# The Libation Contemplation Thread



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Much like what I’m contemplating in a couple of hours, the second half of a 2016 Ponzi Tavola Pinot Noir and a cold steamed artichoke with mayonnaise. If I had more artichokes I’d have that for dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge

Something for a meatless Monday.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Almost any food and drink would look good against that backdrop.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Almost any food and drink would look good against that backdrop.


And probably taste better, too.


----------



## Big T

Dayam….it's a Swisher Sweet and Miller Lite sort of day for me.


----------



## Howard

What's a Libation contemplation?


----------



## Oldsarge

A drink you think about.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A drink you think about.


The only drink I think about is coffee.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> The only drink I think about is coffee.


And you are a healthier man for that.

My drink ruminations tend toward the imbibing kind.


----------



## eagle2250

Does a Mocha Malt qualify as a libation. If so, I'm definitely contemplating it!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> The only drink I think about is coffee.


That's pretty much what I think about before 4:00 p.m., unless it's really hot. Then I'll think about beer from noon on.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Does a Mocha Malt qualify as a libation. If so, I'm definitely contemplating it!


Can you get it low glycemic?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> The only drink I think about is coffee.


How about some Irish coffee


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm very fond of it. Have you ever had Spanish coffee? There's a bar in town where it's so famous they have one employee whose sole job is to make it.


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> I'm very fond of it. Have you ever had Spanish coffee? There's a bar in town where it's so famous they have one employee whose sole job is to make it.
> 
> View attachment 34169


I have not sampled Spanish Coffee yet. The recipes I've seen do sound rather interesting.


----------



## Oldsarge

And the process of making it is . . . spectacular. Quite a show stopper for any barman, IMO. Wouldn't attempt it myself. Be too likely to singe my eyebrows.


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> How about some Irish coffee
> View attachment 34164


One of my favorite cold-weather drinks.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> That's pretty much what I think about before 4:00 p.m., unless it's really hot. Then I'll think about beer from noon on.


I think about coffee 3 times a day.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> How about some Irish coffee
> View attachment 34164


No just regular coffee, cream and 2 sugars.


----------



## eagle2250

Just finishing up my second 14 oz mug of Kona Blend Joe! The caffeine helps me "keep my eyes wide open all the time; because she's mine, I walk the line!" 

Much thanks to the late, great Johnny Cash for the use of his lyrics!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

My son is here this a.m. We are on our fourth POT of espresso roast! Zoom zoom zoom!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And meditation?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And for portable contemplation . . .


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Friday night, the Hobbit and Pinot Noir. An inexpensive but still tasty Westmount.


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34449
> View attachment 34450


I think Eric Burdon said it best, "spill the wine, dig that girl".


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> I think Eric Burdon said it best, "spill the wine, dig that girl".


I had a friend growing up - because, once again and of course, it wasn't me - in the pre-internet age (when you couldn't look lyrics up), who thought that line was

"Spill the wine, dig that *pearl*."​
God he was stupid.


----------



## FiscalDean

One week to go until the original Oktoberfest begins. Prost!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Hipster contemplation his libation


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> One week to go until the original Oktoberfest begins. Prost!
> 
> View attachment 34768


Reading your post causes me to recall and miss the Ocktoberfest celebrations I attended and enjoyed in Chicago and in a couple of locations in Wisconsin. However, the Oktoberfest presented in the Orlando Disney Park is a lot of fun as well.


----------



## FiscalDean

Fading Fast said:


> I had a friend growing up - because, once again and of course, it wasn't me - in the pre-internet age (when you couldn't look lyrics up), who thought that line was
> 
> "Spill the wine, dig that *pearl*."​
> God he was stupid.


My wife's sister still insists the line from the Lovin Spoonfuls Summer in the City is "the back of my neck getting burnt and pretty".


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

FiscalDean said:


> My wife's sister still insists the line from the Lovin Spoonfuls Summer in the City is "the back of my neck getting burnt and pretty".


And my ALL time favorite..."'scuse me while I kiss this guy."


----------



## FiscalDean

TKI67 said:


> And my ALL time favorite..."'scuse me while I kiss this guy."


That's a good one. How about "There's a bathroom on the right" courtesy of Creedence Clearwater Revival.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34918


May we assume that our friend Oldsarge and his lady have spent some pleasant moments on the beach lately(!)? Great picture...it really tells a story.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And they don't have to be alcoholic









But some are


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> And they don't have to be alcoholic
> View attachment 34960
> 
> 
> But some are
> 
> View attachment 34961


I can't really say whether it's an alcohol vs caffeine thing, but the second picture presents an obviously more companionable setting than the decidedly more solitary perspective of the first photo. :icon_scratch: Though both are rather pristine and inviting images!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I observe that often both alcohol and coffee are sipped, but other beverages are guzzled. Sipping is far more conducive to lingering conviviality or contemplation. Tossing back a (Coke/glass of water/ light beer) just isn’t the same unless there’s a meal in progress to slow things down.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

From the robust to the urbane


----------



## eagle2250

^^
My friend, that is quite the mobile/portable 'libation station!'


----------



## Oldsarge

And one doesn't have to only contemplate libations . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^Calming.
Pastoral.....almost? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Calming.
> Pastoral.....almost? :icon_scratch:


Bucolic, perhaps?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Bucolic, perhaps?


Bucolic is the word for which I was looking.....a perfect description! Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Made with something like 140 different herbs, I usually prefer my straight up in a cordial glass. There is a yellow version that is only 86 proof.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A toast to a successful hunt! Venison for Thanksgiving.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Inviting, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

After the hunt


----------



## Oldsarge

Oktober!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Heck of a room (with incredible windows) in which to enjoy a repose.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ The Land Rover pic is really well done.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and the four legged bartender is, arguably, 
"doggone" handsome!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

What are you having?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> What are you having?
> 
> View attachment 35814


LOL. An obviously humorous and arguably practical perspective of today's libation illustration...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

My favorite white varietal.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36518
> View attachment 36517


Dinner and drinks for two, by the lake at sunset! Romantic, for sure. I would try that with the wife, but just recently a fellow was out hunting feral hogs and was bitten in the a** by a 10' alligator that he didn't see approaching from behind! Apparently in these parts, the game fights back. :crazy: LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, that's Florida for you. 😁


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Dinner and drinks for two, by the lake at sunset! Romantic, for sure. I would try that with the wife, but just recently a fellow was out hunting feral hogs and was bitten in the a** by a 10' alligator that he didn't see approaching from behind! Apparently in these parts, the game fights back. :crazy: LOL.


And we haven't even started discussing the bugs the size of Volkswagen that you get down there.

I've loved my vacations in Miami, but, in part, because the hotels seem to know how to keep that stuff out.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

They . . . they _spilled_ one!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36688
> 
> 
> View attachment 36689


Might we assume that the companion for whom she is pouring that second flute is smiling and paying highly focused attention on the execution of the young lady's preparations?


----------



## Oldsarge

Of course he is. He's a gentleman and would never be distracted by the lady's obvious assets.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Tried to go all day without a glass of wine to test a new med, not


----------



## Oldsarge

Me, either!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36771


That would be so good after tending shrub beds for a few hours under a brutal Florida sun on an August afternoon. :icon_scratch: Well at least the beverage would go down easily!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is to go with all the tacos I posted earlier.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Contemplation Accomplished!
Now to execution...
(Local vineyard)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37160


All essentials for a properly girded Man Cave!


----------



## Oldsarge

And later that evening . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37179
> 
> 
> And later that evening . . .
> 
> View attachment 37180


Should the Guinness be consumed after the bike ride, that is indeed a winning combination!


----------



## Oldsarge

Speaking of which . . .










And for a major contemplation . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Yesterday, super girlfriend and I stopped by one of our favorite "Golden Era" spots for a holiday cocktail.

With the lighting, it was hard to take good pics. The first two are ours, the second two are from the web and the link at the bottom is to the place if you want to read about it and see more pics.

⇩ A French 75 on the left and a Sidecar on the right
































https://www.thecampbellnyc.com


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Meant to post this earlier, this is the Campbell bar back in the '20s or '30s when it was a private office:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Shaken, not stirred . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37874
> 
> 
> View attachment 37875


Indeed, a great meal is a team effort! I would certainly have a smile on my face tucking in to that tempting menu.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Does anyone else consider the combination of rosé and pepperoni pizza a bit incongruous?


----------



## ran23

My college days it was Cabernet and pizza.


----------



## Oldsarge

ran23 said:


> My college days it was Cabernet and pizza.


For me it was beer and pizza though today I am more inclined towards Zinfandel. Cabernet, however, is equally capital.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Dead soldiers from last night's dinner party. The Digby English sparkling wine was a stunner!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## IT_cyclist

We're going to need a bigger boat ^W Library. 


Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37906


----------



## Oldsarge

Merry Christmas, all.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Christmas gift from my boss....


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy holidays of whatever kind you celebrate.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## vonSuess

Does anyone drink new Beaujolais anymore? It used to be widely available from a number of vinters around here. This year, I was lucky to find one bottle from Georges Duboeuf...


----------



## Oldsarge

vonSuess said:


> Does anyone drink new Beaujolais anymore? It used to be widely available from a number of vinters around here. This year, I was lucky to find one bottle from Georges Duboeuf...


I don't think I ever did. Out on the Left Coast we kind of treated it as a BosWash obsession and didn't see the point. This was, I accept, probably a reverse snob kind of thing but given how much less expensive the local stuff was . . . understandable, I hope.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## vonSuess

Oldsarge said:


> I don't think I ever did. Out on the Left Coast we kind of treated it as a BosWash obsession and didn't see the point. This was, I accept, probably a reverse snob kind of thing but given how much less expensive the local stuff was . . . understandable, I hope.


Well, I think it must have been a trendy sort of thing for a while in the U.S. that has largely come and gone. As much as I like it, apparently fresh red wine isn't for everyone...


----------



## Oldsarge

At least the passing of the fad ought to have brought the prices down. Admittedly, it makes it harder to find but at least it should be more affordable.


----------



## vonSuess

Oldsarge said:


> At least the passing of the fad ought to have brought the prices down. Admittedly, it makes it harder to find but at least it should be more affordable.


Well, I found another bottle today for Christmas Eve about twenty miles down the road. It must have been about $10 American, although I was a slacker and didn't check the price. It must be selling better than I thought as I apparently got the last one and they started the day with a case. My sister tells me Nouveau Day is still a big thing in France, where there remains a significant tradition. I suppose that's true, although she'd tell me that even if it weren't - being the native Parisian and enthusiastic supporter of all things French. I think there are something like forty vintners making it, so they must be selling it to someone. I guess we'll make up the difference with Riesling Kabinetts which is what we usually drink around here, anyway...
I appreciate your comments. Hans


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And something to go with it.


----------



## Oldsarge

From the lighter side . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> From the lighter side . . .
> 
> View attachment 38248
> 
> View attachment 38249
> 
> 
> View attachment 38250
> 
> 
> View attachment 38251


So many of your posts do give rise to a studied consideration of the pictures we see in this thread and I think that to be entirely appropriate, given the title of the thread. But I must ask, does the lovely lady napping in the first picture realize that 1/2 ton pillow of her's could and would eat her alive under the right circumstances. Pigs are carnivores at heart...indeed they seem to eat anything that comes within range of their muzzles. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> So many of your posts do give rise to a studied consideration of the pictures we see in this thread and I think that to be entirely appropriate, given the title of the thread. But I must ask, does the lovely lady napping in the first picture realize that 1/2 ton pillow of her's could and would eat her alive under the right circumstances. Pigs are carnivores at heart...indeed they seem to eat anything that comes within range of their muzzles. :crazy:


Indeed. I have read that contrary to the urban/suburban belief, hogs kill more farmers than any other domestic stock. Keeping small children away from the hog pen is just prudent.


----------



## Oldsarge

For the properly equipped expedition . . .










Cheers!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Back stage at the Old Globe










Post performance


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38354


The good life, indeed!


----------



## Oldsarge

Any of y'all want to come up to Portland for a flight?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Toasting the New Year!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38578
> 
> 
> View attachment 38579


An arguably Dickensian "A Christmas Carol" nod to this Libation Contemplation thread. Paraphrasing the closing words of the character Tiny Tim, "God bless those three spirits, every one."


----------



## Oldsarge

After a weekend spent with my 'eccentric' family, I am once again, unfortunately, alone with the poodle. But this still looks like a lovely evening.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38706
> 
> 
> View attachment 38707


Your first picture is an almost perfect depiction of a scene of an observation point of an active eagle's nesting described in the book The Great Alone by Kristin Hannah. Great scenery for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

If anyone knows where I can get a set of glasses like this, please let me know.










And I found them on etsy. I gotta have a set . . . maybe a couple.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38824
> 
> 
> View attachment 38825
> 
> 
> View attachment 38826
> 
> 
> View attachment 38827
> 
> 
> View attachment 38828
> 
> 
> View attachment 38829


Different, but equally appealing libations, in uniquely different settings, all appropriate for different perspectives...life is indeed good!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

If one gets a chance, check out Digby Fine English sparkling wine. We have had two head to head blind taste tests against Pol Roger and the Digby has won out both times by a landslide.


----------



## Oldsarge

Some Margaritas for next Tuesday.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39236


to quote Howard, "Can I join her?"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39360


Leather, canvas, polished wood, a good wine; paired with the right company, is all it takes for a great afternoon.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39569


Looking good, but where are the rest of the oysters and where is the Tabasco sauce? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39955


Can't help but notice those oversized, well formed....beer steins and the impressive head on that brew! :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Tweed fuel!


----------



## Oldsarge

Lets do lunch!


----------



## Oldsarge

More tweed fuel.


----------



## ran23

All this time, I thought Red wine was.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

More tweed fuel


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40484


For some reason, I clicked the "like" button. And I don't even like beer.


----------



## IT_cyclist

It is Friday night. I've contemplated enough. Time for action!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Champagne time


----------



## Oldsarge

I would question it's palatability at this late date.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41070
> 
> 
> View attachment 41076
> 
> 
> View attachment 41077
> 
> 
> View attachment 41078
> 
> 
> View attachment 41080
> 
> 
> View attachment 41081


Combine the Tomato juice and the beer pictured in the first two photos and one has a Michelada to enjoy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41124


Me thinks there is more than a libation being contemplated.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

For St. Paddy's Day


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> For St. Paddy's Day
> 
> View attachment 41289
> 
> 
> View attachment 41292
> 
> 
> View attachment 41293


.....but, but where is the green beer?


----------



## Oldsarge

Green . . . BEER? Ewwww.

THIS is beer!


----------



## Oldsarge

And this is Irish!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


From just the GIF alone, from the long, lean fingers (sans "garish" nail polish), from the 8-carat ring, from the Le Petit blah, blah, blah glass of wine, from the expensive I don't know what she's twirling (with her elegant fingers) to her silk blouse/dress, even were she not married, I am quite comfortable that I am many commas and digits shy of being in her league. She would not look down on me with disdain as she would simply and subconsciously look through me as if I was not there. Women like her have an internal radar that can tell if a man has real money or not - I would not register as a blip on her screen.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> From just the GIF alone, from the long, lean fingers (sans "garish" nail polish), from the 8-carat ring, from the Le Petit blah, blah, blah glass of wine, from the expensive I don't know what she's twirling (with her elegant fingers) to her silk blouse/dress, even were she not married, I am quite comfortable that I am many commas and digits shy of being in her league. She would not look down on me with disdain as she would simply and subconsciously look through me as if I was not there. Women like her have an internal radar that can tell if a man has real money or not - I would not register as a blip on her screen.


I suspect that is a small gold case to carry her smokes in her petite, but oh-so-elegant clutch purse. Or perhaps it is but a very pricy lighter? It gives her something to play with, flashing same before we mere mortals, as she condescendingly considers her financial and social superiority over we mere mortals! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> From just the GIF alone, from the long, lean fingers (sans "garish" nail polish), from the 8-carat ring, from the Le Petit blah, blah, blah glass of wine, from the expensive I don't know what she's twirling (with her elegant fingers) to her silk blouse/dress, even were she not married, I am quite comfortable that I am many commas and digits shy of being in her league. She would not look down on me with disdain as she would simply and subconsciously look through me as if I was not there. Women like her have an internal radar that can tell if a man has real money or not - I would not register as a blip on her screen.





eagle2250 said:


> I suspect that is a small gold case to carry her smokes in her petite, but oh-so-elegant clutch purse. Or perhaps it is but a very pricy lighter? It gives her something to play with, flashing same before we mere mortals, as she condescendingly considers her financial and social superiority over we mere mortals! LOL.


I fear at my advanced age, I really do look more closely at the glass than I do the lady.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> I fear at my advanced age, I really do look more closely at the glass than I do the lady.


Just saying, seems to me that you do a bit of looking at Sofia Lauren over in the Pasta Thread.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Just saying, seems to me that you do a bit of looking at Sofia Lauren over in the Pasta Thread.


Who? Me?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Well now.


----------



## Oldsarge

While not in such picturesque surroundings, I am currently contemplating a muscular Willamette Valley Pinot Noir. It is a bit unusual as many of the local connoisseurs favor a Pinot so light bodied I consider it a funny colored white. This one, on the contrary, is quite satisfactory.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Berry Brothers & Rudd, contemplating libations since 1698.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42047


I'll see your Auslese and raise it.


----------



## FiscalDean

Heck, as long as I'm at it, may as well go straight to the top.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The Quarantini!


----------



## Oldsarge

The Quarantini continued . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

*APRIL 7 IS NATIONAL BEER DAY!*


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42452


Mint Juleps, neat...everything, but the ice? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Mojitos?


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Mojitos?


With the golden vs a greenish cast to them, I suspect they are Mint Juleps...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> With the golden vs a greenish cast to them, I suspect they are Mint Juleps...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


You make very good points. Well, I guess the only thing to do is to taste them and find out.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42642


Now that's the way to self-isolate!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42734


Simple, yet elegant! I like that.


----------



## Oldsarge

Cowabunga, _mein schätz._


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42768
> 
> 
> Cowabunga, _mein schätz._


Now that barmaid has "skills" and deserves a good tip! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43026


Equal parts, the vintage and nose of the wine and the atmosphere of the setting: it all adds up to romance...we hope!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Contemplating libations in isolation . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43706
> 
> 
> View attachment 43709
> 
> 
> View attachment 43713


A set of those magnigicent tumblers is on my official wish list! LOL. :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I have no idea where this is but I want to be there.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

What kind of idiot stores bottles standing upright?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44170
> fe
> 
> What kind of idiot stores bottles standing upright?


I feel like I should hit the "report" button. But I don't think the report would make it to where it would matter.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44170
> 
> 
> What kind of idiot stores bottles standing upright?


One rich enough to store their collection of fine wines in their very own 'real cave' wine cellar has a tendency to store the bottles in any position they want. If it goes bad, they'll simply buy more. LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

tre lemoncelli, per favore


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44581


Are we looking at the "Mug of Gold" rumored to be found at the end of the rainbow?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Lucido said:


>


A day in Provence.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Stirred, not shaken!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45000


Darn, I think I got some soap in my eyes?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45020


Taking "the road less traveled?" Perhaps not, as that particular road seems to have seen some good use.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45103


....and I get all bent out of shape if a gnat lands in my beer! Guess I shouldn't be so sensitive...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

Perhaps the imbiber had _perdrix à la bière_ in mind?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45121


Cheers!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Saturday night in the year of CORVID


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45306


Backlit amber gold seen through glass and ice crystals.....thought provoking methinks? Indeed, a suitable object for reflection!


----------



## FiscalDean

I believe today is National Bourbon Day. Enjoy


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Pendleton, on the rocks.


----------



## Oldsarge

Lucido said:


>


A brunch picnic for Saturday! Elegant.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45699


The best way to enjoy a fine wine is with a friend or someone even closer!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45849


On a hot, humid August day in central Florida after several hours of yard work, serve that to me in a frosted mug! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Had a Doctor's appointment, a bit of Merlot. down to 4.9 A1c.


----------



## Oldsarge

When I got mine down to 5.9 the doctor took me off Metformin because she was afraid I was getting hypoglycemic.


----------



## ran23

Mine was 5.1 last year, I do not want to be on med's.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45672
> 
> 
> View attachment 45673


shouldn't there be a drink in the photo. <squints> Oh, THERE it is.


----------



## Oldsarge

ran23 said:


> Mine was 5.1 last year, I do not want to be on med's.


----------



## Oldsarge

ran23 said:


> Mine was 5.1 last year, I do not want to be on med's.


At my age, anything under 7 is considered perfectly healthy so I keep it around 6.7.


----------



## ran23

At 66 I am trying for healthy levels. LDL was up, cutting back on beef and pork for a while.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45996


"Be Prepared"...the Boy Scout Motto!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

My wife pulled a 2015 Sauvignon Blanc out of the refrigerator and said she would toss it. Not a bad taste, more of a red wine man.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46026


Does that glass affect the wine's nose?


----------



## Oldsarge

IT_cyclist said:


> Does that glass affect the wine's nose?


I should think it would concentrate it.


----------



## eagle2250

Lucido said:


>


Now that must be real liquid gold, in the glass?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46156


Stilettos, Peggers and a good wine....a winning combination, for sure, but a Mini skirt with the old fashioned nylons w/the seam in the back of the leg would be even better! LOL. :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge

I have come across some even better yet but this is a Family Safe site.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46232
> 
> 
> View attachment 46233





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46237


Are these before and after pics of the same young beauty? If so, might we get a shot of her lifting that wine glass with her foot and taking a drink? Curious and possibly perverted minds would like to know! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Are these before and after pics of the same young beauty? If so, might we get a shot of her lifting that wine glass with her foot and taking a drink? Curious and possibly perverted minds would like to know! LOL.


One can dream, can't one?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46308
> 
> 
> View attachment 46310


While I am not a big fan of boating or the water in general, those are great pictures, depicting the natural beauties around us! LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> While I am not a big fan of boating or the water in general, those are great pictures, depicting the natural beauties around us! LOL.


Don't you have to like boating if you live in Florida?


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Don't you have to like boating if you live in Florida?


Not necessarily. If you accept the concept that a boat is nothing more than a platform to fish from, it's just one more weapon in your arsenal for bass fishing. No more important than the pickup truck. 😁


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Don't you have to like boating if you live in Florida?





Oldsarge said:


> Not necessarily. If you accept the concept that a boat is nothing more than a platform to fish from, it's just one more weapon in your arsenal for bass fishing. No more important than the pickup truck. 😁


Oldsarge's perspective is virtually identical to my own. Love to fish , but get quickly bored just riding around in a boat!


----------



## Oldsarge

Summer hasn't arrived yet, at least the temperatures haven't. So for the nonce, I continue to prefer stout.





































And on warmer days, the occasional ale.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I'll see your Corona and raise you a case.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I'll see your Corona and raise you a case.
> 
> View attachment 46637


I really do want that ice chest...a classic, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46766


A chilled mug in hand and wearing a team jacket...where do we sign up?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I am whimpering for Paris.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46877
> 
> 
> I am whimpering for Paris.


This place is crazy beautiful .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Those bruschetta in the background are interesting, too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

good for a hot day like today.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47048


Is it Derby time? LOL. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47203
> 
> 
> View attachment 47204


The Libation Contemplation....there is so much to think about with the first picture above.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47355
> 
> 
> View attachment 47358


A landscape to gaze across, while thinking deep thoughts....at this time of day, probably about whats for dinner!


----------



## ran23

Too much red Wine and the coverage if Rep John Lewis.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

some day . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

What a beautiful example of asymmetrical balance.


----------



## FiscalDean

How about a Pousse Cafe


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48371


A fine wine and even finer timepieces! Life is good.


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47862


What is the name of that type of cherry? I've gone to one restaurant where they serve a Manhattan with that cherry rather than a maraschino cherry. It's a nice change of pace.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48460
> 
> 
> View attachment 48461
> 
> View attachment 48462


The frosted bottles of Heineken do look tempting, on the hot and humid central Florida afternoon!


----------



## Howard

Nothing like a cold bottle of water to quench your thirst.


----------



## IT_cyclist

For some reason, this immediately comes to mind:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The only thing as good as the quality of German beer is the size of the stein they serve it in.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48627
> 
> 
> The only thing as good as the quality of German beer is the size of the stein they serve it in.


Wow, how many ounces of beer does it hold?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48627
> 
> 
> The only thing as good as the quality of German beer is the size of the stein they serve it in.


Call it...Heads, the mug wins and Tails, the bladder wins! LOL.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Wow, how many ounces of beer does it hold?


In Germany, they use metric. I believe that is a liter which is 33.81 ounces


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> A drink you think about.


And the state of the world of late is a think I drink about!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Wow, how many ounces of beer does it hold?


I would guess that a liter and a half, maybe two.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> I would guess that a liter and a half, maybe two.


I would guess at least 2. Maybe 3.
We have an Irish pub in town that will serve beer in "yard" sized "boots" I once asked about getting a yard of coke. That was a hard "no." I also remember (barely) a couple of Zen monks showing up to a party with BYOB 3l steins of beer. That glass looks about the same size.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> In Germany, they use metric. I believe that is a liter which is 33.81 ounces


Would that be the size of a big 7-11 Slurpee?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Would that be the size of a big 7-11 Slurpee?


Not sure, I've never had a 7-11 Slurpee.


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> Not sure, I've never had a 7-11 Slurpee.


Well then, you clearly didn't grow up in the, um, er, less-refined parts of NJ, as oversized and over-sweetened frozen fruit (and sometimes soda) drinks are right-of-passage for bored (pre-internet) kids with all but no pocket money hanging out with their friends outside a shabby looking 7-11. As you got older, adding vodka or whatever cheap booze you could find was also a thing (so I was told).


----------



## FiscalDean

Fading Fast said:


> Well then, you clearly didn't grow up in the, um, er, less-refined parts of NJ, as oversized and over-sweetened frozen fruit (and sometimes soda) drinks are right-of-passage for bored (pre-internet) kids with all but no pocket money hanging out with their friends outside a shabby looking 7-11. As you got older, adding vodka or whatever cheap booze you could find was also a thing (so I was told).


I have to confess, I've led a rather sheltered life. It took me 65 years to make my one and only NJ visit and then it was just to pick up a car for my wife. I flew into Newark on a Sunday night and went straight to my hotel. Monday morning, the salesman I was dealing with picked me up and drove me to Freehold to finalize the transaction. A couple of feet of snow was in the forecast, so I started the long drive home to northern WI as soon as possible.


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> I have to confess, I've led a rather sheltered life. It took me 65 years to make my one and only NJ visit and then it was just to pick up a car for my wife. I flew into Newark on a Sunday night and went straight to my hotel. Monday morning, the salesman I was dealing with picked me up and drove me to Freehold to finalize the transaction. A couple of feet of snow was in the forecast, so I started the long drive home to northern WI as soon as possible.


Then you drove past my old town, New Brunswick, and many 7-11s. More interestingly though, that doesn't sound like an average car you were picking up, but more like one that might belong in the "Vintage Car" thread?


----------



## FiscalDean

Fading Fast said:


> Then you drove past my old town, New Brunswick, and many 7-11s. More interestingly though, that doesn't sound like an average car you were picking up, but more like one that might belong in the "Vintage Car" thread?


To be honest, I was a man on a mission so I didn't take note of much other than driving on unfamiliar roads.

It will be quite some time before my wife's car will be considered vintage. It's just a pre-owned Audi but she had very specific requirements in terms of model, mileage and most importantly (in her mind) the exterior color and the color of the leather. A nationwide search turned up two vehicles that met her requirements; on in Seattle and the other in Freehold.


----------



## Oldsarge

Definitely not New Jersey


----------



## Peak and Pine

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48650
> 
> 
> Definitely not New Jersey


?


----------



## Oldsarge

Peak and Pine said:


> ?


Thumb fingered typo. Terribly sorry about that.


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> I have to confess, I've led a rather sheltered life. It took me 65 years to make my one and only NJ visit and then it was just to pick up a car for my wife. I flew into Newark on a Sunday night and went straight to my hotel. Monday morning, the salesman I was dealing with picked me up and drove me to Freehold to finalize the transaction. A couple of feet of snow was in the forecast, so I started the long drive home to northern WI as soon as possible.


........but, on to the important details, did you beat the predicted snowfall and if not, did you just say "FIDO" and keep trucking to Wisconsin or have to stop?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

On the subject of contemplating libations, we have recently discovered Fevertree tonic. They make several. One is only 30 calories and has no artificial sweeteners! With a wedge of lime squeezed into it and a scant jigger of Beefeater it both refreshes and relaxes, ideal for moving on to the contemplation of cooking, which last night was an onion pie and a mixed salad.


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> ........but, on to the important details, did you beat the predicted snowfall and if not, did you just say "FIDO" and keep trucking to Wisconsin or have to stop?


I started seeing some flurries in PA and by the time I got to Ohio, there was some serious snow coming down. I had a room reservation in Elyria, OH for that evening. I got in about 4 hours after I had originally planned. The good news, my wife's car has all wheel drive so I felt safe driving in the near blizzard conditions. I thought it was interesting, PA had snow plows out and waiting for the action to begin well ahead of the time the snow fall was predicted to start.


----------



## FiscalDean

To bring this back to the subject at hand, I had planned to go out for a cocktail and a nice dinner upon arrival in Elyria. When I checked in, the only option available was the local convenience store for some beer and a pre-packaged sandwich. At least the beer was good.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Well then, you clearly didn't grow up in the, um, er, less-refined parts of NJ, as oversized and over-sweetened frozen fruit (and sometimes soda) drinks are right-of-passage for bored (pre-internet) kids with all but no pocket money hanging out with their friends outside a shabby looking 7-11. As you got older, adding vodka or whatever cheap booze you could find was also a thing (so I was told).


What was your flavor Slurpee, Fading? I always liked The Coke Slurpee.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Thumb fingered typo. Terribly sorry about that.


Don't be sorry, I like Jew Jersey.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> What was your flavor Slurpee, Fading? I always liked The Coke Slurpee.


Coke was mine too, especially on a 90+ degree summer day. Always had to watch for the brain freeze though.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Coke was mine too, especially on a 90+ degree summer day. Always had to watch for the brain freeze though.


I hated brain freezes after a Slurpee.


----------



## FiscalDean

Suddenly, I feel a song coming on.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ooooo, political commentary. Ah-ah!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Sarge, what is that wine that beautiful girl is drinking if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Sarge, what is that wine that beautiful girl is drinking if you don't mind me asking?


From the look of the background she's in California, so I'm guessing either a Merlot or a Zinfandel.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

An unidentified probably California red gets the attention while close to $200,000 of '45 Mouton Rothschild sits quietly beneath it. And the Grande Dame is no slouch. Just wow. Bring out some DRC!


----------



## Oldsarge

TKI67 said:


> An unidentified probably California red gets the attention while close to $200,000 of '45 Mouton Rothschild sits quietly beneath it. And the Grande Dame is no slouch. Just wow. Bring out some DRC!


I don't believe in drinking plonc!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I'm not convinced that these are still good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Why oh why do I love Portland . . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49230
> 
> View attachment 49231
> 
> 
> View attachment 49232
> 
> 
> View attachment 49233


I bet I can pour her another glass of wine.


----------



## ran23

It is one of those days with the smoke so thick, another glass of red wine is needed.


----------



## Oldsarge

Maybe two!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Red wine isn't doing it.







Oboe foxes!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Maybe two!


pour yourself another glass and another and another. :laughing:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

tick , tick, tick Howard.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48971
> 
> 
> View attachment 48972
> 
> 
> View attachment 48973
> 
> 
> View attachment 48974


I find fresh figs a letdown in a mixed drink. But they look tasty.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49306


Good God Oh Mighty!


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> tick , tick, tick Howard.


I know who you're referring to.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49648


*sneaks an aphrodisiac into her drink".


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Oktoberfest!


----------



## Fading Fast

I am not typing "tick, tick..." but I am thinking it.


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49666
> 
> 
> View attachment 49667
> 
> 
> Oktoberfest!


I believe the 2020 celebration has been cancelled, only the 25th time since it began in 2810.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'll fest at home. There's plenty of beer in Portland!


----------



## FiscalDean

FiscalDean said:


> I believe the 2020 celebration has been cancelled, only the 25th time since it began in 2810.


That should be 1810 I'll correct myself


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49650


Is that grape wine?


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> I am not typing "tick, tick..." but I am thinking it.


Just stare at the drink.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that grape wine?


Of course.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Of course.


Do you drink Manischewitz?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49666
> 
> 
> View attachment 49667
> 
> 
> Oktoberfest!


A comely fraulein, for sure, but jeez Louise, her...
...smile is bigger that that beer mug!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Do you drink Manischewitz?


Nope!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A comely fraulein, for sure, but jeez Louise, her...
> ...smile is bigger that that beer mug!


Don't look over there.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49687
> 
> 
> View attachment 49688
> 
> 
> View attachment 49692


What is she looking at? Does she want me to pour her another glass?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What is she looking at? Does she want me to pour her another glass?


I think she's waiting for you to decide what you want to eat.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I think she's waiting for you to decide what you want to eat.


I don't know what I want to eat, I'm undecided.


----------



## Howard

Happy Coffee Day.


----------



## Oldsarge

The winery and vineyard my father founded (now called Dutch Henry Creek) seems to be within the fire zone of the Glass fire and is probably gone. We grieve.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> The winery and vineyard my father founded (now called Dutch Henry Creek) seems to be within the fire zone of the Glass fire and is probably gone. We grieve.


I'm sorry. It sounds as if he/the family had already sold it?

That must have been quite an experience, founding a winery and vineyard.


----------



## eagle2250

I am sorry to hear of the loss described by Oldsarge and find myself wondering where/when these seemingly incessant natural disasters will end. We have consistently done so much to destroy this world of ours and so very little to save it! It really is very sad.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> I'm sorry. It sounds as if he/the family had already sold it?
> 
> That must have been quite an experience, founding a winery and vineyard.


We sold it years ago because Dad came down with Alzheimer's and we needed the money to take care of him. Scott, who bought it, did everything that I would have done if we'd kept it and I had retired there. It was magnificent and we still had the emotional attachment. He had it up for sale for about $10M but now, I fear it may be a total loss.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> We sold it years ago because Dad came down with Alzheimer's and we needed the money to take care of him. Scott, who bought it, did everything that I would have done if we'd kept it and I had retired there. It was magnificent and we still had the emotional attachment. He had it up for sale for about $10M but now, I fear it may be a total loss.


I'm sorry for your dad and for you and your family as everyone is impacted when that happens. My girlfriend and I have two parents between us with various cognitive challenges now - it's, just being honest, awful.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's the cruelest disease there is. At first the afflicted knows what's happening and once they aren't, the family still has to deal with the loss of their loved one, even though that loved one is physically there. And it goes on for years.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I would love to try this one day, Are they selling this yet?

I would like to try this Dunkin Donuts Beer Ale, it only has 5% alcohol.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49805
> 
> 
> View attachment 49806
> 
> 
> View attachment 49807
> 
> 
> View attachment 49809
> 
> 
> View attachment 49842


Sure I'd like to share a glass of wine with her.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49805


Stunningly beautiful, but then I've always been bat-shit crazy over limestone walled fireplaces. We had one of those in our home in Strongsville, Ohio, years ago! LOL. Oh you boys with the 'dirty' minds?


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> Stunningly beautiful, but then I've always been bat-shit crazy over limestone walled fireplaces. We had one of those in our home in Strongsville, Ohio, years ago! LOL. Oh you boys with the 'dirty' minds?


Funny, I didn't notice the limestone until you pointed it out.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49949
> 
> View attachment 49950


What's with the girl's legs up in the air like that? She must be doing some morning exercise before that breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Does anyone else here miss Harvey's Shooting Sherry?


----------



## Oldsarge

TKI67 said:


> Does anyone else here miss Harvey's Shooting Sherry?


I was never much of a Sherry drinker so I didn't even know it was discontinued.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I'll have what she's having.


----------



## ran23

I would sip on sherry while my friends were still on Martini's.


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> Does anyone else here miss Harvey's Shooting Sherry?


Are you referring to the stuff I add to my spaghetti sauce? It invests the final brew with a slight sweetness and noticeably knocks back (no pun intended) the acidic index of the sauce. 😃


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Are you referring to the stuff I add to my spaghetti sauce? It invests the final brew with a slight sweetness and noticeably knocks back (no pun intended) the acidic index of the sauce. 😃


It would certainly add sweetness. I cook with fortified wines a lot, mainly amontillado Sherry (not as sweet as Shooting Sherry but much more robust than a fino), Marsala, and Madeira. For generic spaghetti sauce like a marinara I usually go the other direction and use a bright white to amp up the acidity. The idea of a sweet Sherry in a red sauce is intriguing. I may just give it a try! Thanks!


----------



## Oldsarge

A chef I once met said that almost anything can be improved with a shot or two of dry sherry. I fully concur.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Adventure Wolf

Right now I am drinking a beer from the Lonerider Brewery.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Are you referring to the stuff I add to my spaghetti sauce? It invests the final brew with a slight sweetness and noticeably knocks back (no pun intended) the acidic index of the sauce. 😃


I thought you add spaghetti sauce to it?


----------



## Oldsarge

A service sorely needed!


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm really ready to go back to Paris.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50132
> 
> 
> A service sorely needed!
> 
> View attachment 50133


I bet she wants another drink.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

About to have the daughter and SiL in for their fifth anniversary and my wife's birthday. One of our favorites


----------



## Fading Fast

TKI67 said:


> About to have the daughter and SiL in for their fifth anniversary and my wife's birthday. One of our favorites
> View attachment 50237


Congratulations on both - hope you guys had a great evening.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Last night's dead soldiers. We rarely indulge in pricey wine, but this cab was a worthy splurge. Modern cabs are too fruity for my taste. This was the first bottle of Inglenook we had in over forty years, and it was very much in the old school style. I hope they survived the fires. We had it with steak frites and salad, a meal worthy of the red meat thread. Today we are back to moderation.


----------



## Big T

Well, today I shall be imbibing in a variety of beverages (under protest!). You see, I must attend a "diaper party"! At age 68, I must go to an emasculating, millennial gathering, and that is after I must attend a "baby shower"! 

What is next? Wives and girlfriends spending the night at hunting camp, the night before the first day of buck season (any night after is OK, but that first night is strictly reserved for male bonding).

Woe is me!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Big T said:


> Well, today I shall be imbibing in a variety of beverages (under protest!). You see, I must attend a "diaper party"! At age 68, I must go to an emasculating, millennial gathering, and that is after I must attend a "baby shower"!
> 
> What is next? Wives and girlfriends spending the night at hunting camp, the night before the first day of buck season (any night after is OK, but that first night is strictly reserved for male bonding).
> 
> Woe is me!


I hope they serve something stronger than mimosas! Good luck.


----------



## Big T

TKI67 said:


> I hope they serve something stronger than mimosas! Good luck.


Why, that's the bright spot! They're professional drinkers, always with a wide range of beverages, from the low to the highest pinky up stuff! Plus the grandfather-to-be, is a cigar smoker, with his minimum level of stick being Oliva (but he's the biggest buttercup of all).

I guess for the diaper party I must buy a box of diapers for the baby-to-be, but I'll also get a box of depends for the soon to be grandfather!


----------



## FiscalDean

As I sit here looking out at the snow falling on my boat (which is still in the water) I'm contemplating a pre - prandial martini.










To be followed by a ok pinot noir and a dry aged USDA Prime rib eye.


----------



## Fading Fast

Big T said:


> Well, today I shall be imbibing in a variety of beverages (under protest!). You see, I must attend a "diaper party"! At age 68, I must go to an emasculating, millennial gathering, and that is after I must attend a "baby shower"!
> 
> What is next? Wives and girlfriends spending the night at hunting camp, the night before the first day of buck season (any night after is OK, but that first night is strictly reserved for male bonding).
> 
> Woe is me!


I don't particularly care if this generation wants all events to be mixed sexes; although, I think they are missing out on some of the fun and bonding of same-sex gatherings, but I will never go to another baby shower (obnoxiously referred to as a "Jack and Jill" shower) in my life and it has nothing to do with the sex of the attendees or rights or politics.

It is simply because they are awful events. At the one - and that will be the only one - that I went to, we all stood around the soon-to-be mother and father (she sat in a chair, he stood by her side like an royal attendant with a clipboard and pen, to be explained in a moment) as they opened an insane number of presents.

And this was not a rich group of people, but apparently, (as my girlfriend told me, firmly) buying gifts* (from a conveniently provided "registry" in advance) for events like this is what you do today.

Okay, so we're supposed to watch and act excited as rattles, stuffed animals, onesies, baby monitors and a million other things you apparently need today to have a baby were opened and fawned over. Meanwhile, the husband took the wrapping papers his wife sloughed aside and put them in a large garbage bag and, then - I did promise I'd get back to this - picked up the clipboard to diligently write down the gift and the name of the giver for each one, I assume, for thank you notes to be sent later.

This went on for what seemed like a day, but was about two hours. Yes, there was beer, but come on, I can drink beer in a million places where baby gifts aren't being opened, lauded, recorded and piled high.

This generation of women was very smart to include men in this ritual as why should they suffer alone?

*The gift-giving thing has gotten out of control. Now, when a couple gets engaged, you sometimes have to give a gift at the announcement, then again, at the engagement party, then, at her bridal shower and, then again, at the wedding. When I noted to my girlfriend that we were giving, effectively, two gifts for the same engagement and two for the same wedding, I was looked upon as a Scrooge. And if they have a baby right away, you can be up to five gifts in one year.


----------



## Oldsarge

That's one advantage to aging. If any of my widowed friends get remarried, they already have houses full of stuff and aren't going to have children. So whenever I go to their houses (Someday Vaccine Will Come . . .) I just bring a bottle of wine and everything is good. I'm not sure it makes up for all the aches and pains but since those come with the territory, enjoy what you can.


----------



## eagle2250

To those gentlemen finding themselves dragged off to attend all these beggar's bazaars by your significant others, the late, great Nancy Reagan said it best, "Just say no!" Mrs Eagle, realized a long time ago that I am an anti-social a**hole who frequently says no to such invitations...so she no longer asks if I want to attend such senseless functions, but rather, attends on her own! LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> To those gentlemen finding themselves dragged off to attend all these beggar's bazaars by your significant others, the late, great Nancy Reagan said it best, "Just say no!" Mrs Eagle, realized a long time ago that I am an anti-social a**hole who frequently says no to such invitations...so she no longer asks if I want to attend such senseless functions, but rather, attends on her own! LOL.


DW and I share a very similar disdain for these gatherings, but we're somewhat obligated to attend. Last night, I was asked if I was going to "slipshot", and I responded with a what. Again I was asked the same thing, with an explanation, of was I going to sneak off, without telling anyone I was leaving (as I did two weeks earlier at a different gathering). I replied, you're damn right, that I wasn't going to stay around for hours, risking drinking too much.

I survived yesterday and our decision today is do we take a nice fall drive somewhere to look at the changing colors of leaves or do we stay home to rake the increasing depth of leaves around our home. One of the very few benefits of COVID is driving somewhere without incidental stops, since few places are open. You're forced to look at what is abounding in nature!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> To those gentlemen finding themselves dragged off to attend all these beggar's bazaars by your significant others, the late, great Nancy Reagan said it best, "Just say no!" Mrs Eagle, realized a long time ago that I am an anti-social a**hole who frequently says no to such invitations...so she no longer asks if I want to attend such senseless functions, but rather, attends on her own! LOL.


We've pretty much landed in the same place where my girlfriend goes to a lot of those type events by herself and I only go to the "big" ones like weddings. As in your house, she doesn't even ask me anymore as she knows I don't want to go.

The funny thing is she doesn't like those events much either, but knows you can't maintain friendships if you don't go to, at least, a good number of them. That shower I was referring to was fifteen or so years ago and I haven't gone to another one since.

We seem to be in a nice "gap" right now in our fifties where we don't have a lot of events (or ones that I have to go to anyway - she goes to this or that one almost ever month) as our friends' kids are, mainly, too young to marry. I see a wave coming though, but I'll miss all the tangential wedding events and only have to go the wedding itself when that wave hits. Amazing that weddings now seem to have three or more "smaller" events around the big one.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## The Great Garbanzo




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


You're getting pretty close to a perfect moment with that combination.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

It's that time of year, again.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I generally dislike Chardonnay, but the Chardonnay from the Willamette Valley tastes more like white Burgundy than like the California take of "Ew! What is that WEIRD taste?!?" Had a Stoller from the Dundee hills last night. Highly recommended.


----------



## Oldsarge

Never was a Chardonnay fan but I do like Pino gris, especially the local varieties.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Never was a Chardonnay fan but I do like Pino gris, especially the local varieties.


Agree. The Eyrie makes my absolute favorite PG, and their Pinot Blanc is mighty good, too!


----------



## Big T

Yabbut nothing ever mayched the first sip of wine over fifty years ago. Seem to remember it being either Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill, or was it Virginia Dare? Nah, probably MD-2020.


----------



## FiscalDean

Big T said:


> Yabbut nothing ever mayched the first sip of wine over fifty years ago. Seem to remember it being either Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill, or was it Virginia Dare? Nah, probably MD-2020.


It's good you can remember your first time. I don't recall my first encounter with any sort of libation. When I was growing up, my parents owned a country store. They operated a bar on one side and sold groceries, etc. on the other side. I've been told that once when I was 2, my dad was in the grocery store and my mother was in the basement doing laundry, I went into the bar and opened every bottle in a case of beer and took a sip out of each one. Rumor has it, I fell off the back porch but I really can't confirm or deny that.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's that time of year, again.
> 
> View attachment 50487
> 
> 
> View attachment 50488
> 
> 
> View attachment 50489
> 
> 
> View attachment 50490


I'd party with them but would they party with me?


----------



## Big T

FiscalDean said:


> It's good you can remember your first time. I don't recall my first encounter with any sort of libation. When I was growing up, my parents owned a country store. They operated a bar on one side and sold groceries, etc. on the other side. I've been told that once when I was 2, my dad was in the grocery store and my mother was in the basement doing laundry, I went into the bar and opened every bottle in a case of beer and took a sip out of each one. Rumor has it, I fell off the back porch but I really can't confirm or deny that.


When I was 13 or 14, we had a cabin (shack) in the woods. We were able to find a guy to buy us a 12 pack of Schmidts Beer (Philadelphia based). Several of us stayed drunk for a week of that 12 pack!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

FiscalDean said:


> It's good you can remember your first time. I don't recall my first encounter with any sort of libation. When I was growing up, my parents owned a country store. They operated a bar on one side and sold groceries, etc. on the other side. I've been told that once when I was 2, my dad was in the grocery store and my mother was in the basement doing laundry, I went into the bar and opened every bottle in a case of beer and took a sip out of each one. Rumor has it, I fell off the back porch but I really can't confirm or deny that.


I have fond memories of tasting martinis. I was two. Just had two!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50544


Date night with Edgar Allen Poe! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## fishertw

Today it will either be Laphroaig 10 yr or Woodford Reserve. Waiting for the tail end of (hopefully) the last hurricane of the year to pass over western NC tonight into tomorrow and prepping for Nov 3.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I am nursing an Evan Williams bottled in bond old fashioned while water comes to a boil. Once it boils I'll plunge in egg noodles, reheat coq au vin leftovers, mince a little parsley, dine, and collapse in front of the television. So a bottle of decent but inexpensive bourbon is the clear highlight of my evening! Ah, contemplation.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50604


A Bourbon, just recently coming into it's own. Have you experienced the 10 year old Bulleit? If so, your impressions please.


----------



## Oldsarge

I am not a bourbon connoisseur so I doubt that my impression is knowledgeable enough that someone should pay much attention to it. That being said, the Bulleit bourbon I tasted didn't excite me. I found a bit raw and in need of just a touch more sweetness. But then, my favorite is Woodford Reserve so take that as my base and decide from there.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## fishertw

Oldsarge said:


> I am not a bourbon connoisseur so I doubt that my impression is knowledgeable enough that someone should pay much attention to it. That being said, the Bulleit bourbon I tasted didn't excite me. I found a bit raw and in need of just a touch more sweetness. But then, my favorite is Woodford Reserve so take that as my base and decide from there.


I'm a Woodford Reserve guy as well. Also like ALL Islay single malts.


----------



## eagle2250

Speaking of Woodford Reserve, could either of you guys comment on the taste differences between their Distillers Select and their Double Oaked offerings? With both in my inventory, frankly, I cannot taste much of a difference. Perhaps my taste buds are insufficiently sensitized to properly appreciate the added qualities of the Double Oaked blend.


----------



## Oldsarge

I notice a big enough difference to never buy Double Oaked again. Something in the flavor did not appeal.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50759


What happens if she spilled wine in her dress, tis' a shame!


----------



## Howard

I'll up you on this one.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50819


What is she drinking?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What is she drinking?


Possibly champagne or possibly a dessert white, like ice wine.


----------



## FiscalDean

We may not know the outcome of the election but we can celebrate the end of political advertising with a Nebuchadnezzar of champagne ! Nothing like 15 L of the old bubly.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Possibly champagne or possibly a dessert white, like ice wine.


Why don't you ask her?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50925


I love both the coffee table and the view!


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

We need more women drinking wine pictures.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Today is Harvey Wallbanger Day.


----------



## FiscalDean

WOW, Harvey Wallbangers bring back memories. My girlfriend (now wife) enjoyed one or two of those back in the "old days" when we were in college some 40+ years ago.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> WOW, Harvey Wallbangers bring back memories. My girlfriend (now wife) enjoyed one or two of those back in the "old days" when we were in college some 40+ years ago.


What are they made with?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> What are they made with?


The ingredients are vodka, orange juice and Galliano liqueur


----------



## Oldsarge

Winter


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> The ingredients are vodka, orange juice and Galliano liqueur
> 
> View attachment 51042


never had one before.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Winter
> 
> View attachment 51049
> 
> 
> View attachment 51050
> 
> 
> View attachment 51051


From a side view Sarge, that almost looks like Mila Kunis.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Sundowners


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The ladies' sherry hour.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Contemplating tweedy.


----------



## Oldsarge

Beer for this time of year.


----------



## Oldsarge

Contemplating the potential.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Contemplating the potential.
> 
> View attachment 51410












Or you can do it the natural way by stomping on them.


----------



## Oldsarge

Bourbon 'n' chicken​


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Bourbon 'n' chicken​
> View attachment 51435


Shouldn't the bourbon go on the chicken?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Shouldn't the bourbon go on the chicken?


It looks like the chicken was marinated in the bourbon and then basted with it, though that's damned expensive bourbon for cooking with.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Or you can do it the natural way by stomping on them.


I'd prefer having mine mechanically pressed...if you don't mind! Jeez Louise, even if Mrs Eagle stomped those grapes, that juice/wine isn't going in my mouth. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51462
> 
> 
> View attachment 51463
> 
> 
> View attachment 51464


I think she's waiting for someone to have a drink with her.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

NOW, we're ready for Thanksgiving!


----------



## FiscalDean




----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> View attachment 51570


A non-traditional Thanksgiving dinner, perchance?


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> View attachment 51570


That looks like a V8 if you added the vegetables in a blender.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> That looks like a V8 if you added the vegetables in a blender.


Don't forget the vodka


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Don't forget the vodka


Why would you put vodka in a V8?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Why would you put vodka in a V8?


It's a Bloody Mary


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> It's a Bloody Mary


Oh I see, thanks.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51631


Can I keep her company?
And where does she like to sit?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51639


Borrowing from J. D. Vance, libations for two, conducive to promoting participants to set off on constructing their very own (more refined) version of a "Hillbilly Elegy!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51679
> 
> View attachment 51680


Can someone pour me a glass?


----------



## Oldsarge

Another good reason for having a dog.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51726
> 
> 
> Another good reason for having a dog.


Man's best friend and now, drinking buddy!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51877


With those fingers, if she is not a piano player, she should be and given the low body fat evident in her hands, she just might be a wrestler! LoL. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51932


She drank too much, hope that she can remember what she did the night before?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51951


You don't want to wake up the whiskey.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52028
> 
> 
> View attachment 52030


I'm not going to share a glass of wine with him.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Bishop Odo




----------



## ran23

16 hour Fast, now my daily red. {4.9 A1c was a good test. 4.69 TSH, down from 9.36. Trigylcerides 82, down from 140}


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Anyone want a Hot Toddy?


----------



## Oldsarge

Or a hot buttered rum?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

or perhaps you'd prefer a Hot Chocolate?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> or perhaps you'd prefer a Hot Chocolate?


Sugar free, of course.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Sugar free, of course.


I like mine sugared, that's the way I grew up, I always wanted to sugar my hot drinks.


----------



## Oldsarge

Wait until your body rebels and you get the choice of stopping sugar or starting insulin.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Hot Green Tea got cold, add Saki.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Wait until your body rebels and you get the choice of stopping sugar or starting insulin.


I try not to sugar things too much or I wind up getting a "high".


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> Hot Green Tea got cold, add Saki.


....and green tea helps us manage our weight, a more problematic fact of life as we age! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52305


Love the glassware...rather fetching detail methinks, but pray tell, what witches brew are we looking at?


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> Love the glassware...rather fetching detail methinks, but pray tell, what witches brew are we looking at?


Given the shape of those glasses, I'm thinking a single malt scotch.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> 52403[/ATTACH]


Reflection, contemplation's? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52401
> 
> 
> View attachment 52402
> 
> 
> View attachment 52403


C'mon Sarge the last photo you did that on purpose so I could see her "bewbs".


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52469
> 
> 
> View attachment 52470


Is the cabin on fire?


----------



## Howard

I'm going to 1up you Sarge.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Is the cabin on fire?


Nope! It looks like a fire pit on the back patio. With the exception of our nest being a single story stucco, that could have been us enjoying an outdoor dinner with family and friends just night before last....and then it rained... hard.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's been raining pretty constantly for the last week. So much for the Great Conjunction!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Preparing for Thursday.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Out of my daily red blend, I opened a 2005 Edenvale Cabernet Sauvignon from southern Oregon. Yes, with Tillamook cheddar and dark, dark chocolate. Noon time treat.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52753


Nature's ice bucket...yes, no? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52753


Wouldn't it be better to drink it inside where it's nice and warm instead of drinking it outside in the cold and freezing to death?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Nature's Ice bucket ? better if it was Vodka.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52819


Sarge, What is that in the drinks?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Sarge, What is that in the drinks?


sparkling wine and funny swizzle sticks


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> sparkling wine and funny swizzle sticks


You know at first I thought it was one of those sparklers you'd see on July 4th.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52819





Oldsarge said:


> sparkling wine and funny swizzle sticks


Chilled, poured and standing ready to be consumed at the strike of the witching hour! LOL.


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> Chilled, poured and standing ready to be consumed at the strike of the witching hour! LOL.


I'm impressed, I personally can't stay up until he witching hour.


----------



## Oldsarge

FiscalDean said:


> I'm impressed, I personally can't stay up until he witching hour.


I always stay up until the witching hour--Sydney time.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's a sad day when the French turn to screw caps on their wine.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52885


She probably got too drunk.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> She probably got too drunk.


Nah, she's got two glasses out. She's waiting for a friend.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Nah, she's got two glasses out. She's waiting for a friend.


Nah, she's probably waiting for me to take her back to her bedroom after a night of drinking.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52943


wine and cheese, a good combination. 👍


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Or, if you insist, Januarfest.


----------



## Oldsarge

"What'll it be, gents?"










"Just a beer, Sam."


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53148
> 
> 
> View attachment 53149


OK, What is she suggesting?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> "What'll it be, gents?"
> 
> View attachment 53144


I wouldn't want to be the one to try robbing that liquor store! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53202


Who among us has not always been attracted to thoughtful women? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53202


I bet she wants me to join her for a libation.


----------



## Oldsarge

To Paris!


----------



## Howard

Sorry, I think this is funny.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53252


Is that a boysenberry whiskey sour? Perhaps, but the hue of the drink liquid is wrong. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Does this taste like a chocolate peanut butter cup?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Does this taste like a chocolate peanut butter cup?


I've never sampled this, I'm more of a purist.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53530
> 
> 
> View attachment 53531


Cat has been drinking too much.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Headed for a clambake?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53793


You shouldn't be giving a cat wine, Is that wine or water?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> You shouldn't be giving a cat wine, Is that wine or water?


I think it's a cocktail of some sort, and I suspect that the cat is just helping itself.


----------



## ran23

An inexpensive CA/Argentine Malbec. thought the snow was stopping, Trench-coat, fedora, umbrella and walked a while. About 35 out when I came home.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53940


Manly stemware, for sure. Perfect for a gentleman's bar!


----------



## Howard

Anybody want a drink from the wet bar?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Anybody want a drink from the wet bar?


Ask me in 12 hours. I'll be ready about that time.


----------



## Oldsarge

FiscalDean said:


> Ask me in 12 hours. I'll be ready about that time.


So will I.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54058


Thoughtful solitude!


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Ask me in 12 hours. I'll be ready about that time.


What's so wet about a wet bar?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54051


Thank You.👍


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I've had the small bottle version and it's delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Yanno, when it get warmer around here I might just give one of these a try . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54376
> 
> 
> View attachment 54377
> 
> View attachment 54378


Thumbs Up for the last photo.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54464


I can only imagine that sitting on the table is a platter filled with an inch and a half thick two pound steak and a huge loaded baked potato, to go with that wine!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54464


"No Thanks Sir I rarely drink".


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I can only imagine that sitting on the table is a platter filled with an inch and a half thick two pound steak and a huge loaded baked potato, to go with that wine!


Probably a good guess. That's our friend The Big Sartorialist and I've seen the meals he and his partner sit down to, on occasion.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

West Coast Missions?


----------



## Oldsarge

ran23 said:


> West Coast Missions?


Or somewhere between New Mexico and Monterrey California.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54488


Can't say I've ever enjoyed a Champaign Continental breakfast in the field, but must admit, the idea is intriguing! Hmmmn? Is that a storm we see coming over the horizon? Uh-oh.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54488
> 
> 
> View attachment 54489


Is that cheese or bread?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that cheese or bread?


Bread toasted with cheese


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Bread toasted with cheese


That looks really good, I like toasted bread with cheese.


----------



## Oldsarge

Sort of the aprés shooting thread.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

cross posted in British Country Clothing


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54513


"Please don't misunderstand me," and maybe it has something to do with my age, but someone's coffee is getting cold. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54538
> 
> 
> View attachment 54539
> 
> 
> View attachment 54540


3rd photo is quite sexy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Aberlour, for medicinal purposes. No power.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

Just finished up some Irish whiskey.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

I'm a red wine fan, but not that crazy for Malbecs.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54796


All you need to do is to add 2 people on the sides of the table.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54855


Does it taste like Layer Cake?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I am ok with tequila but generally am not a fan of margaritas. However, today was (is) National Margarita Day. I got a bottle of Cocktail Artist margarita mix, poured a jigger and a half of tequila and half a jigger of Cointreau into a tall, salt rimmed glass, added ice, poured in the mix and stirred. Quite good, although a shock to my body, as it is more attuned to old fashioneds, martinis, and wine. Had tostadas with borracho beans and ground beef seasoned with ancho, comino, and onion. Topped with lettuce, cheese, and pink taco sauce...H-E-B salsa, sour cream, and a little rice vinegar. Mmmm.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Tweedlover said:


> I'm a red wine fan, but not that crazy for Malbecs.


For some reason I cannot articulate, South American reds in general do not "speak to me." I love Oregon PNs, some of the bigger California Zins, a number of California Cabs, and several Washington State blends, many regions of France and Italy, even Lebanon, just not South America. To a lesser degree I do not favor Australian reds.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54855


The cheddar is better when is has a bit of a crumbly, salty character to it....just sayin.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> The cheddar is better when is has a bit of a crumbly, salty character to it....just sayin.


Five years old, at least.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Okay, what's going on here? If this was once a thing, how did it ever go away?


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Okay, what's going on here? If this was once a thing, how did it ever go away?


My question exactly. And where did it occur? How do we bring it back? And how about a warm brandy dispenser, like the ones delivering hot coffee?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Okay, what's going on here? If this was once a thing, how did it ever go away?


Okay, Reddit says

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/OldSchoolCool/comments/alkt2t

So perhaps it was a one off for a trade fair? I'm for bringing them back and putting them in IT offices.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55017


Now I can't say I've ever seen one of those in the wild, but it sure looks to be a money maker?


----------



## ran23

I have seen pictures of Saki machines in Japan. Wish I would have gone there as a kid.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55017
> 
> 
> View attachment 55018
> 
> 
> View attachment 55019


Wow, those machines go way back!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55036
> 
> View attachment 55037


Why does she have just a bra on? Is she expecting something?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55189


Peanut Butter Whiskey, could that be like a dessert after dinner drink?


----------



## Howard

something to wake you up in the morning, A Coffee Martini.


----------



## Oldsarge

Unlikely as it sounds, we actually had something similar in the billets I lived in at Presidio San Francisco. It only sold canned beer and had an unfortunate tendency to be empty by late Friday evening of the week it was refilled. Then it would remain empty for at least another week. Eventually, the post commander ordered that the vending machines be filled with nothing but soft drinks, largely due to the tendency of First Sergeants to be the major reason for their emptying. However, in celebration of the link above, the most popular flavor post-beer was red cream soda. I'd never encountered such a thing before but it got the Southern boys really excited. Vanilla flavored soda water with red food coloring. Odd.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Those age dated Tillamooks are da bomb. I can't recall if it was the 2014 or 2015 but wow.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> something to wake you up in the morning, A Coffee Martini.


Howard, please make it your mission to come up with a new name for that drink. No matter how great a drink it is, if it is not made of gin and dry vermouth, it is not a martini! Cheers!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55242
> 
> 
> Unlikely as it sounds, we actually had something similar in the billets I lived in at Presidio San Francisco. It only sold canned beer and had an unfortunate tendency to be empty by late Friday evening of the week it was refilled. Then it would remain empty for at least another week. Eventually, the post commander ordered that the vending machines be filled with nothing but soft drinks, largely due to the tendency of First Sergeants to be the major reason for their emptying. However, in celebration of the link above, the most popular flavor post-beer was red cream soda. I'd never encountered such a thing before but it got the Southern boys really excited. Vanilla flavored soda water with red food coloring. Odd.


That looks neat, it should be in every break room.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Howard, please make it your mission to come up with a new name for that drink. No matter how great a drink it is, if it is not made of gin and dry vermouth, it is not a martini! Cheers!


So what do you call it?


----------



## ran23

I was installing an alarm system in a beer warehouse. The break room had actually taps working.


----------



## Peak and Pine

TKI67 said:


> No matter how great a drink it is, if it is not made of gin and dry vermouth, it is not a martini! .


Excepting a single beer each summer on the hottest day of that season, predicted by NOAA and usually correct, have not had a drop in over thirty years, having consumed my allowed life-allotment by the time I was 30, but back in the drinking days (sometimes spelled daze) an old bar keep in upper Manhattan told me how to make a truly, truly dry martini: fill the glass to the very tippy top with gin, lean over it an whisper "vermouth".


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55373


The gentleman seems to be greatly enjoying his wine and/or Seegar(!)? Not an old fashioned Barber Shop, for sure.


----------



## Howard

I've had the Honey Whiskey I think I might want to now try The Apple flavored.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I've had the Honey Whiskey I think I might want to now try The Apple flavored.


Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> So what do you call it?


You get to invent a new name for it!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Peak and Pine said:


> Excepting a single beer each summer on the hottest day of that season, predicted by NOAA and usually correct, have not had a drop in over thirty years, having consumed my allowed life-allotment by the time I was 30, but back in the drinking days (sometimes spelled daze) an old bar keep in upper Manhattan told me how to make a truly, truly dry martini: fill the glass to the very tippy top with gin, lean over it an whisper "vermouth".


I had never heard that one, but the list of various riffs is long. Use an eye dropper. Open the vermouth, briefly, in the other room. Rinse the glass with vermouth and pour it out. Store the gin and the vermouth next to each other, but use only the gin. I like frozen gin in a glass ok, but I prefer a martini. I make 'em 3:1, cold but not so cold you cannot taste the subtleties. I am ok with olives, just not with a dribble of brine.


----------



## ran23

I remember teaching a new GF about gin, 20 minutes in the freezer.


----------



## Tweedlover

TKI67 said:


> I had never heard that one, but the list of various riffs is long. Use an eye dropper. Open the vermouth, briefly, in the other room. Rinse the glass with vermouth and pour it out. Store the gin and the vermouth next to each other, but use only the gin. I like frozen gin in a glass ok, but I prefer a martini. I make 'em 3:1, cold but not so cold you cannot taste the subtleties. I am ok with olives, just not with a dribble of brine.





Peak and Pine said:


> Excepting a single beer each summer on the hottest day of that season, predicted by NOAA and usually correct, have not had a drop in over thirty years, having consumed my allowed life-allotment by the time I was 30, but back in the drinking days (sometimes spelled daze) an old bar keep in upper Manhattan told me how to make a truly, truly dry martini: fill the glass to the very tippy top with gin, lean over it an whisper "vermouth".


Never been big on gin or gin martinis. However, for years I had my version of a vodka martini-fill a large martini glass with vodka while skipping the vermouth part.  Learned I liked that version better than with vermouth. Used to keep the vodka in the freezer. Haven't drank vodka in probably 10 years now, though.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Good luck in your hunt!


I asked to see how much they are, the small bottle and he said 31.00 but I think I'll wait for some other time.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> You get to invent a new name for it!


Maybe mash words together and call it a Coffatini? I don't know I'm just being silly.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> I remember teaching a new GF about gin, 20 minutes in the freezer.


What were you doing with her in the freezer?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge

I want to marry this one.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I want to marry this one.
> 
> View attachment 55591


Well that is a rather substantial dowry she brings with her. Given the total weight of those beer mugs she's carrying, I sure wouldn't want to be the fool that gets in a fistfight with gal! :crazy:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I want to marry this one.
> 
> View attachment 55591
> 
> 
> View attachment 55592
> 
> 
> View attachment 55593


You mean the blonde woman?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Troones

Any fans of Mamajuana? I first had this stuff in the Dominican Republic when I was 19.

My step-daughter brought me back this little bottle on her first trip there a couple of years ago. I finally cracked it open a few weeks ago and have been refilling with my own version of this sweet concoction. I use Irish whiskey, red wine (cab/merlot blend) honey and a dash of vanilla extract.


----------



## Howard

Troones said:


> Any fans of Mamajuana? I first had this stuff in the Dominican Republic when I was 19.
> 
> My step-daughter brought me back this little bottle on her first trip there a couple of years ago. I finally cracked it open a few weeks ago and have been refilling with my own version of this sweet concoction. I use Irish whiskey, red wine (cab/merlot blend) honey and a dash of vanilla extract.
> View attachment 55786


What does that taste like?


----------



## Troones

Howard said:


> What does that taste like?


It's good Howard. Nice and sweet. Its usually made with rum, sometimes with wine added, and they put tree bark and spices in the bottle to add to the flavor. Really nice. It's the national drink of the Dominican Republic.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56068
> 
> 
> View attachment 56069


I thin she needs another glass of wine.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56195
> 
> 
> View attachment 56196
> 
> 
> View attachment 56197


What is that pretty woman sipping?


----------



## Oldsarge

From the look of the landscape and the vegetation around her, possibly a southern Italian white.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56235


Quite the classic decanter...I'm almost wishing I had one of those to add to the appreciation for and enjoyment of the beverage


----------



## Oldsarge

Guiness weather.










Happy pretzels.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


I'm not much of a coffee drinker - maybe average a cup a month with a few iced-coffees added in during the summer months. Also, I have no idea what a "frappe" is, but I could happily drink an Irish Coffee ever day from fall through spring if it wasn't that I want my liver to continue functioning.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> I'm not much of a coffee drinker - maybe average a cup a month with a few iced-coffees added in during the summer months. Also, I have no idea what a "frappe" is, but I could happily drink an Irish Coffee ever day from fall through spring if it wasn't that I want my liver to continue functioning.


Try a Spanish coffee some time. If your bartender knows how to make one the show alone is worth the price .


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Try a Spanish coffee some time. If your bartender knows how to make one the show alone is worth the price .


Thank you. I'll add it to the list. I'm always up for a new drink.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you. I'll add it to the list. I'm always up for a new drink.


I love new drinks so much that I often make a new pitcher of martinis!


----------



## Fading Fast

TKI67 said:


> I love new drinks so much that I often make a new pitcher of martinis!


Good one.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56475
> 
> 
> Guiness weather.
> 
> View attachment 56476
> 
> 
> Happy pretzels.
> 
> View attachment 56477


I'm already happy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57603


We all have our own unique reasons for kick starting an exercise program...and they are all good, in their own right! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57603


I'll take a wine cooler please.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57685


A liquid meal replacement, extra stout!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57752
> 
> 
> View attachment 57753


Do you have to have a "huge ass" to drink a beer?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Do you have to have a "huge ass" to drink a beer?


LOL, It would seem to me to be all in one's individual perspective. The ass seen by one as huge might been considered as just average in the eyes of another. Or perhaps it won't really matter after the the influencers involved have gulped down a few of those "Huge Ass Beers" the guy is advertising!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58191


Hope she don't spill the drink down her dress, that wouldn't be good.


----------



## Troones

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57752
> 
> 
> View attachment 57753


Thumbs up for the second photo especially. I can't get enough of the baguette/brie/red wine photos. In the ideal settings.

One of the best sandwiches I ever had was a Brie and sliced apple on fresh baguette. And I've never had a bad glass of Cabernet.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58556
> 
> 
> View attachment 58557


Yea, but what good will they e if one is drinking Bourbon? LOL. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58758


I don't drink Guinness, I'm a Rum And Coke guy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

I suddenly discovered I get long lasting hiccups after a glass of wine. Doubt if my Doctor can help with this.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> I suddenly discovered I get long lasting hiccups after a glass of wine. Doubt if my Doctor can help with this.


Maybe you should cut down on drinking wine?


----------



## Tweedlover

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58758


I was never big on the taste of beer. However, years ago when I indulged in it, preferred the dark stuff-stouts and dark ales. Guinness was on the list but liked even more Scottish Ale made by Sam Adams. Don't think they make it anymore.


----------



## eagle2250

Tweedlover said:


> I was never big on the taste of beer. However, years ago when I indulged in it, preferred the dark stuff-stouts and dark ales. Guinness was on the list but liked even more Scottish Ale made by Sam Adams. Don't think they make it anymore.


For me, it's Guinness, Extra Stout.


----------



## Oldsarge

'Bout a mile away is Breakside Brewery. They've won "Best in World" twice IN GERMANY! And their Imperial Russian is to die for.


----------



## ran23

Back to drinking wine, just have to adjust my diet, at my age.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59167


A point well made and taken, but I must ask, is an ice cold beer better taken from a chilled glass or when consumed straight from the bottle...or keg?


----------



## Oldsarge

IMO, beer should go into an iced stein from a keg and thence down the hatch. Bottles are for emergency transport and cans are the work of the devil.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59368


I've got that "libation" in that ceramic jug out in the liquor cabinet.. It's been sitting there for a few years, yet to be opened. What is your estimation of the brew?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I've got that "libation" in that ceramic jug out in the liquor cabinet.. It's been sitting there for a few years, yet to be opened. What is your estimation of the brew?


I've never had any. Can't help you.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

There was something about today's Hot spicy Korean Seafood soup that needed a chilled Merlot right away.


----------



## Howard

Delicious for a hot day.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

How about a Rum Coke, haven't had that in quite a long time.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

It is hot here, but in a month it will be hotter. It is time for a gin and tonic, Tanqueray and Fever Tree light tonic with a lime wedge.


----------



## ran23

113 expected this weekend here. what shall I drink?


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> 113 expected this weekend here. what shall I drink?


An ice cold bottle of water.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> It is hot here, but in a month it will be hotter. It is time for a gin and tonic, Tanqueray and Fever Tree light tonic with a lime wedge.


But doesn't that make you thirsty?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> But doesn't that make you thirsty?


That is actually very refreshing beverage


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> That is actually very refreshing beverage


I thought alcohol would make you thirsty.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59909


Hot Damn!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59909


The message in this one is crystal clear, but the presentation appears to be arguably just a bit 'Cheeky!' LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> I thought alcohol would make you thirsty.


It depends on the quantity consumed, too much can make you thirsty. A little can quench your thirst.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59971


I hope she didn't take a nap after drinking that wine?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is a Byzantine stamp that reads, "Drink Good Wine". It was possibly used to mark wine barrels as a sign of quality.


----------



## Oldsarge

A little fan service for our ladies.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60062


"Rear Window"....perhaps, but that is certainly not Jimmy Stewart!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60042


I like The Jack Daniels Whiskey with Honey.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60315


That is one nicely stocked bar for a travel trailer...and from the levels left in much of the bar stock, it is a well used bar, as well. Enjoy.


----------



## FiscalDean

This is the libation I'm contemplating today!


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> This is the libation I'm contemplating today!
> 
> View attachment 60340


Many of us in the "getting old" category feel your pain on this one. LOL.

Note to self: Swing into Walgreens and pick up some more MiraLax!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60315


I'll just take a can of cold coke.


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> Many of us in the "getting old" category feel your pain on this one. LOL.
> 
> Note to self: Swing into Walgreens and pick up some more MiraLax!


My GP is such a nag, must be splitting fees with the surgeon!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60375


Nice glassware, for sure. The jury is still out on the contents! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60410


Have you had The Tennessee Honey? That was good.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60410


Throughout middle class America, Jack Daniels was a sociable distillery, offering a warm embrace to all comers and now they are enticing the ladies and younger set with their lollipop flavorings (Honey, cinnamon, apple, etc.) being sold.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60505
> 
> View attachment 60506


Refreshing, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Well, whaddya know. Pendleton whisky, support local products!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Well, whaddya know. Pendleton whisky, support local products!
> View attachment 60589


I always buy American! LOL. However, I can't help but wonder how much was spilled getting that shot? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

Spill Pendleton? Oh, the horror!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60713


Very nice, arguably enchanting. However, I can't help but wonder, how did she get up on top of that barrel? Regardless, she sure tore her pants up doing it!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Very nice, arguably enchanting. However, I can't help but wonder, how did she get up on top of that barrel? Regardless, she sure tore her pants up doing it!


Her torn pants is a fashion statement.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60807


Pleasant scenery, practical footwear, gators in the stream...nice setting, but I must ask, "why did they pull an inflated condom (or is it a misshapen light bulb) over the throat of that wine bottle?" My fevered mind needs to be calmed. LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Pleasant scenery, practical footwear, gators in the stream...nice setting, but I must ask, "why did they pull an inflated condom (or is it a misshapen light bulb) over the throat of that wine bottle?" My fevered mind needs to be calmed. LOL!


I think that's something shoved down inside the bottle, like a napkin or something to act as a (very poor) stopper.


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> Pleasant scenery, practical footwear, gators in the stream...nice setting, but I must ask, "why did they pull an inflated condom (or is it a misshapen light bulb) over the throat of that wine bottle?" My fevered mind needs to be calmed. LOL!


My Mother used to make wine and always put a balloon over the bottle opening while fermenting the wine. Perhaps that couple was too eager!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

There is an American whiskey called Tin Cup, and it is made from a high rye bourbon from Indiana and a Colorado single malt. Not a fan. Fair warning. One or the other.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60832
> 
> 
> View attachment 60833


While the young lady in the top photo may be a hero, the dork in the lower is decidedly a Zero! Just saying.....


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61097


Looks refreshing. I know my eyes must be deceiving me, but behind the lemon slice, is that a pickle spear? A fevered and twisted mind would like to know! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think that makes it a Pimm's Cup though I'm far from certain.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

In the vein of delicious drinks garnished with pickles, my wife likes a martini garnished with a pickled okra, dubbed the Marthibodeaux. I'll stick with rinsed olives or twists.


----------



## eagle2250

Vecchio Vespa said:


> In the vein of delicious drinks garnished with pickles, my wife likes a martini garnished with a pickled okra, dubbed the Marthibodeaux. I'll stick with rinsed olives or twists.


I think I agree with your wife's preference for pickled Okra. The last time I enjoyed pickled Okra as a garnish was way back in late 1979 when we were still calling Starkville, Mississippi home. It wasn't in a drink, but rather on a relish tray. They were pretty darned good as I recall, but that is a long time ago and my memory isn't what it used to be! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Looks refreshing. I know my eyes must be deceiving me, but behind the lemon slice, is that a pickle spear? A fevered and twisted mind would like to know! LOL.


That's a lime slice.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Vecchio, why do they put olives in a martini like that?


It just works, but in my personal opinion when you start drizzling olive brine into a martini you are on the wrong track. Too many people want something to cut the intensity of straight gin. They just put a bottle of gin in the freezer, add an eye dropper or less of vermouth, and think they have made a martini. That is wrong. A martini is IMO at least one fourth vermouth and has melt water from shaking or stirring. I like 3:1 Tanqueray and Dolin, well stirred or shaken, and an olive with the brine rinsed off.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

You guys ever had Sex On The Beach?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> You guys ever had Sex On The Beach?


....are we limiting this to the the "in a glass, over ice, kind of thing? With the otherr kind, I am reminded of a line spoken by the John Travolta character Danny Zucco, in the movie Grease; "ugh, Sandy?" LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ....are we limiting this to the the "in a glass, over ice, kind of thing? With the otherr kind, I am reminded of a line spoken by the John Travolta character Danny Zucco, in the movie Grease; "ugh, Sandy?" LOL.


Is that supposed to be grapefruit juice in the glass, I don't mind drinking different alcohol drinks cause I rarely ever drink and I might drink only on occasions and that's about it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61460


I think I hear an Eagles song playing in the background


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61455
> 
> View attachment 61456
> 
> View attachment 61457


Choices.....all good choices and artisanal breads to cleanse the palate between those choices.


----------



## Big T

No Bailey's to start my Saturday coffee, had to go with a mild stiffener-Crown!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61460


What's the name of that drink?


----------



## Oldsarge

Tequila sunrise?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> Tequila sunrise?


Hence the reference to the Eagles song above


Oldsarge said:


> Tequila sunrise?


----------



## ran23

Remember back in the 80's, you could get a pitcher of Sunrise?


----------



## Oldsarge

No, but when I was stationed in SF and in Frankfurt, Germany, I remember consuming numerous pitchers of beer. Ah, to be young again.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61571


Looks refreshing! Are we looking at 'Key Lime Margaritas' or Piina Colada's?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Looks refreshing! Are we looking at 'Key Lime Margaritas' or Piina Colada's?


Yes?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Yes?


Whatever they are, they inspired me. Imagine a hot dog on a bun with a stripe of yellow mustard, a ladleful of chili, some chopped onions, and coleslaw. How would you wash it down? I am thinking banana shake!


----------



## Oldsarge

How about a watermelon daiquiri?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> How about a watermelon daiquiri?
> 
> View attachment 61615


That looks tasty.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> How about a watermelon daiquiri?
> 
> View attachment 61615


I really hate to admit this, but I've never sampled a watermelon daiquiri and must ask...is that sugar or salt around the rim of the glass? Either way, it sounds tasty to me.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> How about a watermelon daiquiri?
> 
> View attachment 61615


I really hate to admit this, but I've never sampled a watermelon daiquiri and must ask...is that sugar or salt around the rim of the glass? Either way, it sounds tasty to me.


----------



## ran23

I meet kids from the Midwest? and they put salt on water mellow. strange to me.


----------



## Oldsarge

My Italian grandfather put salt on his. It was common in his generation, I guess. My Anglo grandfather put sugar on his tomatoes.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I really hate to admit this, but I've never sampled a watermelon daiquiri and must ask...is that sugar or salt around the rim of the glass? Either way, it sounds tasty to me.


Can you get drunk from too many daiquiris?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> My Italian grandfather put salt on his. It was common in his generation, I guess. My Anglo grandfather put sugar on his tomatoes.


I put salt on tomatoes for taste.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Can you get drunk from too many daiquiris?


You can get drunk from just a few! I like salt on most melons but prefer lime on honeydew.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> I put salt on tomatoes for taste.


Try olive oil!


----------



## Howard

Vecchio Vespa said:


> You can get drunk from just a few! I like salt on most melons but prefer lime on honeydew.


What about just one?


----------



## Howard

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Try olive oil!


I think we might have olive oil in the refrigerator.


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> I meet kids from the Midwest? and they put salt on water mellow. strange to me.


I put salt on my watermelon, my cantaloupe, my musk melon and most anything else that falls on my plate.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What about just one?


That would depend on how big it is.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61889
> 
> View attachment 61890
> 
> 
> View attachment 61891


Does one get a discount, buying their Jameson in those larger quantities? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Back from a morning walk, Air Quality (AirNow.gov) was 173, was down under 50 the last few days. Big Fires South and North-East of me. A touch of Merlot to clear my throat.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61720


Looks like a delicious negroni.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I put salt on my watermelon, my cantaloupe, my musk melon and most anything else that falls on my plate.


I would put sugar on it, not salt.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61987


I would have guessed that that little guy would have opted for a good German beer? Although I do seem to recall seeing one of the little guys older brothers chasing after herd of Clydesdales. Perhaps it's the breeds affiliation with Budweiser that stems the attraction to the brew...yes, no? LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I would have guessed that that little guy would have opted for a good German beer? Although I do seem to recall seeing one of the little guys older brothers chasing after herd of Clydesdales. Perhaps it's the breeds affiliation with Budweiser that stems the attraction to the brew...yes, no? LOL.


Are there any beers for dogs?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Are there any beers for dogs?


From the photo, it sure looks that way. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62167
> 
> View attachment 62168


A chilled brew with a friend, on a sultry summer evening.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62246
> 
> 
> View attachment 62247


She needs a handsome guy to join her for a drink.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Are there any beers for dogs?


I had a large dog who was terrified of thunder. I worked in a big bank, and the guy with whom I carpooled worked in our Mexico Division. He could get huge bottles of Kahlua very cheap. When we had thunderstorms I'd fill the dog's dish with Kahlua and milk. He would drink it all and then stand in front of the window, with the curtains closed, and pant (and drool). He liked beer, but piña coladas were his favorite.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62246


A lovely morning for sure....and she says, "How'd ya like to join me for a hot, steamy mug of this.....Joe? LOL.


----------



## ran23

'A sultry date?"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62367


Irish coffee in the field? How nice!


----------



## Howard

Care to join her for a warm bubble bath and a glass of wine?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Care to join her for a warm bubble bath and a glass of wine?


Naw....she has already claimed the most comfortable end of the tub and I would be stuck leaning back against the faucet assembly. Besides, SWMBO said if she caught me in the tub with another woman that she would kick both our butts...and Howard, I believe she might do just that. That is territory to be occupied by unsaddled studs like yourself! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62607
> 
> 
> View attachment 62608


There is nothing quite like an ice cold beer after a multi-hour stretch of yard work in central Florida's heat, humidity and glaringly bright sun!


----------



## David J. Cooper

Vecchio Vespa said:


> An unidentified probably California red gets the attention while close to $200,000 of '45 Mouton Rothschild sits quietly beneath it. And the Grande Dame is no slouch. Just wow. Bring out some DRC!


200 grand for a Second Growth?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

It's what _I_ mean.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62924
> 
> 
> View attachment 62925
> 
> 
> View attachment 62978


Were it me, I would opt for the open air bar.


----------



## ran23

I have been sick for a week, and gave up wine for a couple days per my doctor. Still sick, back to drinking.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Last night we felt like a Pivot Day celebration, and I mixed two rounds of 3:1 Tanqueray and Dolin martinis. My, but they were good. "Like walking into a cloud."


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63164


That's a bit strange...I looked at the picture above and immediately felt parched. Though, I do wish it to be a frosted mug, if you please.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63229


Very Nice. 👍


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63229


Modesty may not be her forte' but she certainly has a number of other assets working for her! Very pretty.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63331
> 
> View attachment 63332
> 
> 
> View attachment 63333
> 
> View attachment 63334
> 
> 
> View attachment 63338


What does it say on her name tag?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What does it say on her name tag?


Aliyah
The Cute One


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Aliyah
> The Cute One


I bet she is.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63383


An intimate setting for two, with a second story potential 360 degree peanut gallery? Are they having white wine with that pizza on their plates?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> An intimate setting for two, with a second story potential 360 degree peanut gallery? Are they having white wine with that pizza on their plates?


Welll, if it was a _pizza di fruiti di mare_ that would be a good choice.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Trying to cut back on Wine, doubt that Hard Seltzer is a good choice.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ack! These were all supposed to go in the breakfast thread.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63655
> 
> 
> View attachment 63656


I wonder what she's thinking?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I wonder what she's thinking?


Why it's obvious. She is sitting there thinking, "I wonder why the ever so handsome Eagle stood me up?" Just saying...that could be it! LOL.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63614
> 
> 
> View attachment 63615
> 
> 
> View attachment 63616


If any here like a Bock style beer, Leinenkugels makes a top notch bock. Sadly, it is seasonal.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Why it's obvious. She is sitting there thinking, "I wonder why the ever so handsome Eagle stood me up?" Just saying...that could be it! LOL.


Or "Why isn't my handsome young man Howard come and sit right next to me for a drink"?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


>


Oysters on the half shell , with attitude! Yum.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Oysters on the half shell , with attitude! Yum.


And with a stunning looking blonde to share it with.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> And with a stunning looking blonde to share it with.


The blonde is the attitude to whom I was referring.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64252
> 
> 
> View attachment 64253
> 
> 
> View attachment 64254
> 
> 
> View attachment 64255
> 
> 
> View attachment 64256
> 
> 
> View attachment 64257
> 
> 
> View attachment 64258


What's that translated in English?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64252
> 
> 
> View attachment 64253
> 
> 
> View attachment 64254
> 
> 
> View attachment 64255
> 
> 
> View attachment 64256
> 
> 
> View attachment 64257
> 
> 
> View attachment 64258


Seven or more ways to enjoy oneself!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What's that translated in English?


A 'brasserie' is a type of restaurant and Biere Divette is a brand of beer that this particular brasserie carries.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A 'brasserie' is a type of restaurant and Biere Divette is a brand of beer that this particular brasserie carries.


I thought that was a woman's bra?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I thought that was a woman's bra?


Not, actually. To the French, a 'restaurant' doesn't open until 7:00 pm because that's when they think dinner should be served. Brasseries are open pretty much all day. Is the food any different? Not that I could tell. I like brasseries because I want dinner at 6:00 pm so I can walk in, sit down, enjoy my meal and leave while the French are all lining up to get in.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Not, actually. To the French, a 'restaurant' doesn't open until 7:00 pm because that's when they think dinner should be served. Brasseries are open pretty much all day. Is the food any different? Not that I could tell. *I like brasseries* because I want dinner at 6:00 pm so I can walk in, sit down, enjoy my meal and leave while the French are all lining up to get in.


I'll keep my fantasies to myself and you can resume what you were discussing.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I'll keep my fantasies to myself and you can resume what you were discussing.


Ah Howard....the young bull among a group of older, but not wiser, oldsters!


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Ah Howard....the young bull among a group of older, but not wiser, oldsters!


LOL, reminds me of that old joke about a "young bull" and an older, wiser bull standing in a far corner of a large pasture, watching a group of mama cows on the other side of the pasture. The young bull says to his senior, "Let's run over there a get us one of those cows"? The old bull replies, "Let's walk over there and get all those cows!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64324


Like walking into a cloud.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64438


HAHA You're doing it again. She's very pretty.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

I went 4 days without wine to prove a point. Only lost 1.2 pds the first day. (may it was the Saki I turned to on the third day).


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

ran23 said:


> I went 4 days without wine to prove a point. Only lost 1.2 pds the first day. (may it was the Saki I turned to on the third day).


We have settled on three low cal drinks: A small shot of gin with Fever Tree light tonic (30 cal.!) and a squeeze of lime; Michelob Ultra Gold; and a splash of Aperol in soda flavored with a hint of orange. We still have not figured out how to have only one glass of wine! We are pretty good at limiting old fashioneds and martinis to two.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Drinking with the dog. It's Negroni time!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64925
> 
> 
> View attachment 64927
> 
> 
> View attachment 64929
> 
> 
> View attachment 64930


I think she needs a drink.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65080
> 
> 
> View attachment 65081
> 
> 
> View attachment 65082


Never mind the drink, I'll take the woman.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65080


Good golly, do my eyes deceive me or did the young lass pictured above inadvertently build a rather fetching pyramid? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65218


Never experienced the above, but it sure sounds intriguing and loos quite tempting!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65607
> 
> 
> View attachment 65609


Eight ounce samplers, eh?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65803


YES! 👍


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65803


I can't help but wonder if Frank and Jim Perdue serve their chickens/future roasters liberal servings of draft beer? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I love October!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I love October!
> 
> View attachment 66199
> 
> 
> View attachment 66201


What is she staring at?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I love October!
> 
> View attachment 66199


Is "October" her forename or her surname? Oddly, looking at that picture, I find myself thinking about 'teardrops!' LOL.


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> Is "October" her forename or her surname? Oddly, looking at that picture, I find myself thinking about 'teardrops!' LOL.


I think she must be eyeing one of those big pretzels with bad intent.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66339


For a second I thought her breasts were pixelated, didn't see that shirt she was wearing.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66339


My kind of drinking partner!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66779


Stop staring at me!😠


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Stop staring at me!😠


LOL. Don't you just hate it when they sit there, staring at your 'pecs?'


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Don't you just hate it when they sit there, staring at your 'pecs?'


Then I'm going to have to stare at her bosoms! 😛


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66883
> 
> 
> View attachment 66885


In the pics above it almost seems like we are looking at wine left over from the wedding detailed in John2: 1-11. There is a bit of a spiritual air reflected in those pictures.


----------



## Oldsarge

stirrred, _not _shaken!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67557


Looks like a Growlerworks UKEG.. I've been trying to convince Mrs Eagle that such would be the perfect Christmas gift this year. Mrs Eagle tells me I have yet to make the 'good boy' list for this year! That can't be good! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Back from replacing smoke batteries for my neighbor. She knows a bottle of California Cab will hit the spot.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Looks like a Growlerworks UKEG.. I've been trying to convince Mrs Eagle that such would be the perfect Christmas gift this year. Mrs Eagle tells me I have yet to make the 'good boy' list for this year! That can't be good! LOL. :crazy:


My eyes are always bigger than my stomach! I doubt if I would empty one of those in three months, but I would still want one!

Maybe, I ought to get each of my son in laws one forChristmas?


----------



## Howard

Why do they sugar the rims of an alcoholic drink cocktail? Is it because to make the drink sweeter?


----------



## Oldsarge

That's not sugar, Howard, it's salt.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> That's not sugar, Howard, it's salt.


Oh OK Thanks Sarge.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I'm not sure he approves.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69221
> 
> 
> I'm not sure he approves.


cats don't drink.


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, yeah?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, yeah?
> 
> View attachment 69263


I thought they drank milk?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69563


Fine wine to tease and good bread to cleanse the palette and what roast of beast do we see awaiting our consumption on the plate in that picture?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69693


Jeez Louise, someone must be really thirsty? They really need to get those waiters, standing around watching, to carry some of that liquid freight. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70047


The Holidays can really wear a cat out! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70193
> 
> 
> View attachment 70195
> 
> 
> View attachment 70197
> 
> 
> View attachment 70199
> 
> View attachment 70201


I would only add....."Ice those Mugs!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70317


A Tartan cane accessory may just be a sartorial bridge too far. Just saying...... LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> A Tartan cane accessory may just be a sartorial bridge too far. Just saying...... LOL.


Well if it's Robert Burns night . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Ay, laddie, the first one's for thirst, the second for flavor!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70849
> 
> 
> Ay, laddie, the first one's for thirst, the second for flavor!


Both refreshing and surprisingly filling!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71263
> 
> 
> View attachment 71265


I like when hot women do that to the wine glass.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71323


 I bet she'll need another glass of wine.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71323


Oh my! Patent leather stiletto heels go really well with a red wine, IMHO.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71407


Those are some huge slippers.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Those are some huge slippers.


Do you know what they say about wimmen with big slippers?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Those are some huge slippers.


Are those slippers or is that the family dog the lady has her black ankle sock clad feet propped up against? Please note, I may be looking through the wrong part of my bi-focals. Just saying........  LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think it's the dog just joining in on the cuddle.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71407











Like they couldn't put down the hootch for even this sweaty moment? If they were working construction and decided to do this, would they still be holding hammers and drill guns?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Do you know what they say about wimmen with big slippers?


big slippers, BIG brains?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I think it's the dog just joining in on the cuddle.


No, I think it's slippers.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> big slippers, BIG brains?


If that's the case, give me one with size 16!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71493


The dish on the upper right appears to be a fried egg croissant, the highbrow cousin to a fried egg sandwich, perchance? LOL. 
Are those fried dumplings/wonton's on the left?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> The dish on the upper right appears to be a fried egg croissant, the highbrow cousin to a fried egg sandwich, perchance? LOL.
> Are those fried dumplings/wonton's on the left?


Yes?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71609


I counted 9 beers, Are they beer?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I counted 9 beers, Are they beer?


Sure look like beers to me! Very tasty looking, in fact!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71609


Home brew samplers?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71695


I would love to sit with her and share a glass.


----------



## ran23

or sit with her and eat Oreo's.


----------



## Big T

You guys can have the wine and Oreos. While you’re occupied, I’ll, well, I’ll gaze out the window with her!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I'd be in the other room, watching football, eating the Oreos.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm going to go sulk in the cellar.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> or sit with her and eat Oreo's.


or just sit on her and eat Oreo's while I feed it to her.


----------



## The Great Garbanzo

Well no Oreos here but we're experiencing 50-70 mph gusts and Im sitting here with 1 of the cats and 3 of the dogs, a flashlight and 4 fingers of Early Times Bottled in Bond waiting for the power togo out!!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

It's 34 F outside and the wife is asking if I am going to walk. Besides my outfit, looking to fortify.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72181


Good bourbon is even better when it is shared. Just saying........


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72343


C'mon Man you're doing this on purpose, LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> C'mon Man you're doing this on purpose, LOL.


Contemplate the libation, the libation!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Contemplate the libation, the libation!


I'd like to libate her (if you know what I mean)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72461
> 
> 
> View attachment 72463


Now who among us doesn't love a good Christmas story? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72563


What other flavors have you tried from Jack Daniels?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What other flavors have you tried from Jack Daniels?


Haven't tried any.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Haven't tried any.


I've had Honey Whiskey and that was good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72729


That is some pricey, but well loved single malt!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73135


I'll take a Rum Coke please.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73077


An oddly comforting shot, for some reason. I think it might be that leg (of something) we see hanging on the wall on the left edge of the photo. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

I''ve done the laundry, changed the sheets, baked a loaf of bread and ironed shirts. Now I'm going to go hide in the cellar.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73519


What happened to the rest of her, Sarge?
Is the top half non PG or can I use my imagination?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73435
> 
> 
> I''ve done the laundry, changed the sheets, baked a loaf of bread and ironed shirts. Now I'm going to go hide in the cellar.


Impressive cellar, for sure! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What happened to the rest of her, Sarge?
> Is the top half non PG or can I use my imagination?


Dream, Howard, dream.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> What happened to the rest of her, Sarge?
> Is the top half non PG or can I use my imagination?


Our libido is rooted deeply in our imagination, Howard.

Though my wife and I are deep into our 60s, I still see her as the 17 year old, when we first met.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Dream, Howard, dream.


Yes, we can dream.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73749


I'm guessing the champagne is 12 years old?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73921


I'd share a drink with her.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74437


This could be a modern day remake of that classic horror flick, The Exorcist and that gal on the couch could be an older, more matured Linda Blair staring at the wall behind the couch.....yes, no? LOL.


----------



## ran23

Sitting down to a glass of Merlot. today must have been the first time my 'scripts were all at once.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74437


I can't see her face Sarge.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I can't see her face Sarge.


You're supposed to be contemplating the libation, Howard!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> You're supposed to be contemplating the libation, Howard!


Ok, I get it. She's trying to be sexy, I can play her game.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Ok, I get it. She's trying to be sexy, I can play her game.


Aren't you concerned about the satanic demon will jump from her into you? Fictional Father Damien Karras would like to know....Bwahahaha!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Aren't you concerned about the satanic demon will jump from her into you? Fictional Father Damien Karras would like to know....Bwahahaha!


That's all baloney!


----------



## Howard

Just don't make her spill the wine.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74701


What kind of drink is that?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74701


Paraphrasing Michael Bolton, "When a man Loves a woman, he takes his libation in a silly looking glass....that looks like a fish!" LOL


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What kind of drink is that?


orange


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> orange


Like orange juice on the rocks?


----------



## ran23

Could easily be a Saki Screwdriver.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

White Russian


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75417
> 
> 
> View attachment 75419
> 
> 
> View attachment 75421


Is she drinking a coffee or tea?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75419


Are we looking at the Guinness equivalent of a 'root beer float'? If so, personally I think I prefer my Guinness, clean and in an iced tumbler. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75753
> 
> 
> View attachment 75755
> 
> 
> View attachment 75757


How much can you fill up in that cup?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> How much can you fill up in that cup?


At least a gallon.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> At least a gallon.


I don't think I can drink that much alcohol.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76097


This is the one to be sought out after several hours of yard work in the heat of a central Florida summer!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76303


If I ever open a Beer Garden, that young thing will always have a job. You just can't find dedicated help like that anymore.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76349
> 
> 
> View attachment 76351


Is that a jalapeno margaritas we are looking at in the top photo? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Is that a jalapeno margaritas we are looking at in the top photo? :icon_scratch:


Indeed it is.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A two martini lunch on the go?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76539
> 
> 
> A two martini lunch on the go?
> View attachment 76541
> 
> 
> View attachment 76543


Wow, How old is that phone?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76539
> 
> 
> A two martini lunch on the go?


A rather creative expression of the term 'carry out!' Nice travel cups and lids. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77099
> 
> 
> View attachment 77103
> 
> 
> View attachment 77105


But will it cure a headache?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77105


Wine on tap? Jeez Louise, next thing you know they will be pouring it out of boxes! LOL


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

^^
I prefer not having chocolate or cherry in my brew, thank you ver much! LOL;.


----------



## Oldsarge

Oatmeal, on the other hand, does wondrous things to stout.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I prefer not having chocolate or cherry in my brew, thank you ver much! LOL;.


Why is that, Eagle?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Why is that, Eagle?


Let's just chalk it up to personal preference, I guess. LOL.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


>


It's pretty good stuff.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's pretty good stuff.


Have you tried a Menage A Trois? (Sorry Sarge, that came out wrong) 😂
🤣


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78145


Why I enjoyed one of those just last evening...it was 83 degrees outside, with warmer weather predicted for a week from now. It may be prudent to make a run to the Patrick SFB Class 6 store to resupply the cooler. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78231


What do they use that stirrer for?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What do they use that stirrer for?


Stirring


----------



## Oldsarge

The University Club had a malt whiskey tasting seminar. They poured 4 one ounce servings. I didn't even finish mine because I don't like either Japanese or peat scotch but the next day I was pretty miserable. Malt whiskey and I aren't friends, I guess. Back to brandy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78621
> 
> 
> View attachment 78623


Are those small desserts on top of the drinks?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78621
> 
> 
> View attachment 78623


Very creative presentations of the nibblers that go with the drinks. Make that offering in the bottom photo a virgin Bloody Mary and I could have one with breakfast in a few minutes.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Are those small desserts on top of the drinks?


Someone has been taking a new twist on tapas, perhaps. The snacks are deliberately salty to make you order more to drink.


----------



## ran23

Now I am thinking of a light lunch.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 79163
> 
> 
> View attachment 79165


Her shirt is open, Can you guys close it?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Her shirt is open, Can you guys close it?


More importantly, is anyone wondering what she is doing with that big knife lying diagonally across her plate? 
:crazy:


----------



## ran23

Red wine and a steak knife. hmmm


----------



## Oldsarge

Focus on the Libation!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> More importantly, is anyone wondering what she is doing with that big knife lying diagonally across her plate?
> :crazy:


Maybe she's going to cut you open?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Focus on the Libation!


There's more to focus besides the libation.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> More importantly, is anyone wondering what she is doing with that big knife lying diagonally across her plate?
> :crazy:


What knife?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> What knife?


All I see are boobs.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> All I see are boobs.


Oh Howard…


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Oh Howard…


I'm just kidding with you.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I'm just kidding with you.


I know-just testing the new site!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I know-just testing the new site!


How are you liking the new site so far?


----------



## Oldsarge

Being old, I never like change. But give me a month to get used to it and I'll probably (grudgingly) admit that it's okay. Right now I'm still figuring out how it works.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> How are you liking the new site so far?


I'm like Old Sarge-old and don't like change! You ought hear me howl when dear wife moves my toothbrush!

I do find it cleaner and after one day, easy to navigate. How about you?


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I'm like Old Sarge-old and don't like change! You ought hear me howl when dear wife moves my toothbrush!
> 
> I do find it cleaner and after one day, easy to navigate. How about you?


I'm OK with it, but Like you I think the site before this one was better, it will take some time to get used to.


----------



## fishertw

Howard said:


> What's a Libation contemplation?


Thinking about what you are about to drink!


----------



## Big T

fishert776 said:


> Thinking about what you are about to drink!


We're coming into March and St. Paddy's Day. The entire month is Guinness!


----------



## eagle2250

fishert776 said:


> Thinking about what you are about to drink!


I was doing just that last evening...I went with a Guinness Extra Stout! It went well with the nightly news broadcast.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> We're coming into March and St. Paddy's Day. The entire month is Guinness!


And My Birthday too, I'd love to drink alcohol but I'm not much of a party person.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> And My Birthday too, I'd love to drink alcohol but I'm not much of a party person.


I propose a AAAC simultaneous toast to Howard, with individual choice of beverages!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I propose a AAAC simultaneous toast to Howard, with individual choice of beverages!



Coffee?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Coffee?


Why not?


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Why not?


Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

To Brother Howard....Salute!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> 😛
> View attachment 84259
> 
> 
> 
> 😛


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84328
> 
> 
> View attachment 84329


🙁

Man, just as about I was going to get happy I scrolled down to see a guy.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> 🙁
> 
> Man, just as about I was going to get happy I scrolled down to see a guy.


Let us not forget that women are but one of life's pleasures. "Man does not live by bread alone!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

March 17 comes.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84526


And once you drink it, it will take you straight to the top.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84779


Someone should be sitting in that chair.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84892
> 
> 
> View attachment 84893


Dinner with a little wine and roses?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84892


"Smithwicks? On my next trip to the Class 6 store, I am going to have to look for Ireland's Oldest Ale.A bit of variety adds spice to our lives...or so I have heard. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85123


A Bourbon float, perchance? I can see potential in that thought.


----------



## Oldsarge

I used to really enjoy rum sundaes.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I used to really enjoy rum sundaes.


Now that sounds good, what is it made with?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Now that sounds good, what is it made with?


Three scoops of vanilla ice cream and a double jigger of dark rum. Whipped cream is optional.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Three scoops of vanilla ice cream and a double jigger of dark rum. Whipped cream is optional.


That's delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85821


All you need now is a sexy woman to share a glass of wine with.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85875


The above is indeed and interestingly designed carafe.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> The above is indeed and interestingly designed carafe.


I thought of getting one of those once but all my friends are more the pour-it-from-the-bottle folks


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86037


I'm hoping that's not a whole glass of Tabasco sauce?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I'm hoping that's not a whole glass of Tabasco sauce?


I suspect you are looking at mostly tomato juice, laced with vodka, worcestershire sauce, horseradish and a dash or two of tobasco sauce. If you go with a virgin Bloody Mary, it is rather friendly with the calories. Just saying.....


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I suspect you are looking at mostly tomato juice, laced with vodka, worcestershire sauce, horseradish and a dash or two of tobasco sauce. If you go with a virgin Bloody Mary, it is rather friendly with the calories. Just saying.....


So why do they call it a virgin Bloody Mary? Has it had sex yet? And why is it bloody? 😆


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> So why do they call it a virgin Bloody Mary? Has it had sex yet? And why is it bloody? 😆


Whenever a mixed drink is prepared without the alcohol (in this case the vodka) it is referred to as a virgin whatever (in this case a virgin Bloody Mary). It is called Bloody because the tomato juice brings with ot a decidedly red/bloody hue.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86159


I'll take one.


----------



## Oldsarge

I am so ready to go back to Italy . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86397
> 
> 
> I am so ready to go back to Italy . . .


Rome Italy?


----------



## Oldsarge

I'll be about two hours north of there.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

for the VERY serious oenophile.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A classic!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88595


Shouldn't that chest be packed in ice, assuming this is happening on a hot July afternoon?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Shouldn't that chest be packed in ice, assuming this is happening on a hot July afternoon?


How hot is it over there Eagle?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How hot is it over there Eagle?


Currently the outside air temp is reading at 97 degrees...pretty hot and just as humid.......a miserable day to be working outside!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Currently the outside air temp is reading at 97 degrees...pretty hot and just as humid.......a miserable day to be working outside!


Hope you're drinking lots of water over there?


----------



## ran23

My next 7 days will be in the 90's, fun.


----------



## Oldsarge

We'll be in the 80's. Pleasant mornings, indoors afternoons followed by a cold beer on the front porch.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> We'll be in the 80's. Pleasant mornings, indoors afternoons followed by a cold beer on the front porch.


New York for next week is typical July summer weather with temperatures in the mid 80's, hot and humid with chance of showers and thunderstorms.


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Bastille Day


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Stupid BP med's, I have to take at breakfast and dinner, and be careful with a glass of wine, intensifies the side effects.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

She's had enough.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

When the last student leaves.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90171
> 
> 
> When the last student leaves.


She must be drinking a beer?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90495
> 
> 
> View attachment 90496


I think she's had way too much wine.


----------



## ran23

Do to life, I think I will be pouring soon, Merlot.


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> Do to life, I think I will be pouring soon, Merlot.


An opportune moment to reflect on the advice offered by Kenny Rodgers in the lyrics of the Gambler tune:

"You have to know when to hold em, 
know when to fold em.
Know when to walk away...
and know when to run.
You never count your money
while sitting at the table.
But you count your money,
When the day is done!" 

Those lines come from somewhere in the middle of the song. Gosh I loved the tune and the associated movie. Although they were drinking whiskey, not Merlot. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

When things get really bad I go hide in the cellar.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90584
> 
> 
> When things get really bad I go hide in the cellar.


It appears you have sufficient survival rations for a good long stay down there. LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> It appears you have sufficient survival rations for a good long stay down there. LOL.


Or if you get locked in your cellar you have something to drink.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Oktoberfest California style.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Oktoberfest California style.
> 
> View attachment 90734


Cute, but I'll bet her father (or whomever it was who) paid for her orthodontia wouldn't be smiling. LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90966



What is that dish? Is that a spread?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What is that dish? Is that a spread?


It's a bunch of antipasti. That's the course before the pasta which is the course before the entree which is the course before the salad which is the course before coffee and dessert. Italians like to eat.


----------



## Oldsarge

Libation anticipation


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91115




I'm just looking at the beer.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91330


Is that person going to drink bacon grease?


----------



## Oldsarge

It's that time of year again!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's that time of year again!
> 
> View attachment 91427
> 
> 
> View attachment 91428
> 
> 
> View attachment 91429
> 
> 
> View attachment 91430


 To the third picture.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Too pricy for a house martini, but damn...

We recently discovered Fords. It is superb in a martini, 3:1 with Dolin, shaken 38 times, and an olive. Then our daughter and son in law gave us a bottle of Isle of Harris. It is more superberer. Just wow!


----------



## Oldsarge

How do they work in gin-and-tonics?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------

